# Poor Responder : Part 53



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, good luck to you all


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

oooo am I first


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

cor - am I first?  wowsers !  Dakota, do i get a bubble for that?    thanks for the new thread

LB - what a relief - good for you, so pleased no stitch and the flavours just couldn't be better!

Nicks, thanks for the congrats - my levels were 'nice' - 447 at 15dpo - could be two but the nurse refused to be drawn and despite copious searching of the boards, I don't think it's conclusive one way or the other - could have been an early implanter
on the other hand, my ass seems to have grown significantly overnight - could this be a sign of two  .  I'm not eating more than usual or anything - my belly is quite bloated too

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

tracey agh you beat me to it!!!!  have blown you some bubbles instead!  how's the packing going


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Technically im first   but ill blow you both some bubbles


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry, I was so excited at being first I forgot to say anything else!

Laura so glad your scan went well and cevix is now average.  Wow, two girls and a boy.  I love the name Noah as a first name.  I found it really difficult thinking of boys names but had loads of girls.

Thanks Juicy.  I only beat you to it because I didn't post much!  I have just finished my packing. I am taking more than I was going to but nothing really warm if the weather is crap.  Oh well, I will just have to buy a jumper when I am there if it is that cold.  Any excuse to go shopping!  Thanks for the bubbles.

Dakota - good point.  I will blow you some bubbles back.

I am off tomorrow, so unless I get so tempted to look at FF on my blackberry I won't be posting for a few days.

Hi to everyone and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Tracey - enjoy the wedding!  
Juice - that's a good number whatever. Really pleased. If your **** is big this early there is no hope for you hun!    
LB - I see. lets hope you stay where you are  
NW


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girlies

Juice - Great levels - cant wait to find out how many x

Tracey - hope the wedding goes really well - looks like it may actually be a summer weekend x

Laura - So happy about your very exciting news!! OMG it must be becoming tantalisingly real now x

To everyone else, sleep tight mind the bugs don't bite x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just in from a girly night and wanted to make sure I don't lose the thread x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Laura - glad all went well with scan!  great to know you have 2 girls and 1 boy   

Went to antenatal clinic appt today at University College, thinking I was going to have my second scan.  I had the appt at 2pm and left at 6pm can you believe it.  

I waited for one hour before being seen and that took one hour for my case history.  I thought I was going to be scanned and they said no and than I told them that I thought that was why I was there - anyway cut a long story short a scan was arranged at the EPU.  

The baby is still there with heartbeat but then the ultrasound lady started to probe me for about 15 minutes pressing down on my ovaries etc.  I was really in agony.  She said she wanted to make sure that I didn't have the second embyro from my IVF cycle in my tube.  I told her that I had one tube clipped and the other was gone so was not sure what she was trying to find.  She then said she couldn't find my right ovary and wanted to get a second opinion. 

I waited another hour for the secnd opinion and then decided to go as I had to go to work.  Now they want me back tomorrow.  They want to rule out any ectopics,  she said that even when women get sterilised, there is a possibility that it may not have worked 100%.  Blimey.

Also they want to have me repeat some blood tests that I only had done over a month ago (HIV,Hep C, Blood group etc).  I asked if I could just give them the results and they said they woud perfer the hospital to do them again(I think its to cover themselves).  Not really happy about doing so many that I have already just done - have any women had to have them or were you given the choice?  Comments would be apprieciated

Quite a long afternoon I should say 

odettex


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

can't stop as have to get up really early tomorrow to go out for the day - just wanted to say -* Laura* - so thrilled all was well at your scan today and that your cervix has stabilised to almost normal    - what a turn-up  And so fab that you have a mixed bunch in there, that's wonderful news - so happy to read that they are all doing well - now I hope you get to start to enjoy this pregnancy! 

*Odette* - sorry you had such a long day at the hspital - hope tomorrow is a lot better and that all will be found to be well, I would take the copies of the results of your previous tests with you and press for the reason as to why they need to do them when you have the (very) recent results right there in your hand!   

Love to everybody else 

Steph xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette -Agh.. sounds like you  have a very busy day being proded!  

Steph - How you doing hon... not long now!

Beach - you drunk?  

Juicy - Sorry to hear your bum has expanded already!!    I need to buy some new undies as everything here has got bigger here too!  

Tracey - Think I've missed you, but have a great wedding! 

I should get to bed, night girls.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening chapesses!

Sorry I'm so late - had a bit of a night of it at A&E as DH had a suspected small heart attack this morning. But all the tests have come back clear - it's a warning, they say.

I like the name Noah Lauz! How about Yessah and Maybeah for the gals?  

Nickster - blimey, the routines take some work, don't they? But 7.30am sounds ok. We've pretty much settled at 8am, which is good, because as soon as I'm regularly getting sleep I'll be up at 7.30 to prepare for his screeching morning cry! I need at least a cuppa before I start dealing with the drama.

Oddly, he's been asleep since 8.30pm tonight! All through the 10-mile drive there and back and four hours in casualty - typical that we should be awake to witness his first proper sleep!

Odette - looks like they're really monitoring you. It's irritating, but better than them leaving you to fester.

Tracey - wellies and a bikini then?   It's damn hot, even though it's not sunny.

Juicer - lordy, could it be twins? Let's hope it's one of each flavour eh? 

Sorry - brain mashed. I'm going to have a second large glass of wine and heat some  formula for the boy.

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira - OMG, you must have been scared witless  .  I hope DH is feeling better.  Have they given him any drugs or told him to change his diet?  From what you say you eat really healthily already.

Laura - Fantastic news that your cervix is doing its job and wow - 2 girls and a boy - just perfect!  Enjoy the feeling and stop surfing the internet about triplets for a few days    Am so happy for you  

Beach - What did you do on your girly night?

Nickster - I'm now reading the GF CLB book - a friend swears by it.  Might do a mix of CLB and BW.

Juciy - Great levels, I reckon there's two in there    Do you have a date for a scan yet?

Tracey - Enjoy the wedding - have a great weekend and enjoy a few glasses (or bottles  )  of wine.

Odette - Sorry to hear you had a long day, but it's good that they're keeping such a close eye on you.

Ally, Steph & everyone else  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I shut down, TBH Emma! Weird. I've only started to feel it now I'm unwinding.

I think if you go with GF from birth and then adapt it you won't go far wrong - it's lovely to have a structure where you're more sure they're getting the right amount of food and sleep.

They told DH to go to the GP and get a treadmill test, where they measure somat or other as he runs. God, he was scared  I could see his fear and it was horrid. All the time Robert was sleeping peacefully on the floor and I could see Pete wondering if he'd be there for him as he grows up. Bad stuff.

We don't eat really healthily really - I like the healthy stuff, but he's from Glasgow! So we mix salad with animal innards... But his cholesterol came back fine, so it's all ok - think stress at work has massively contributed to this and I'm   as hell. But he wants to deal with it himself - guess I'll have t let him!

zzz


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I meant xxx at the end there! Guess I'm so tired I typed zzz. have you ever heard of Freudian typing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

God, I would have sh*t myself in your shoes.  Stress can be such a big factor when it comes to health.  It's   that work can do that to someone.  Hope you have a restful nights sleep.

ZZZ & XXXX to you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir   gosh you must have been so scared, hope that finds some way of de stressing xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - God how scarey.  But its good to get a warning then you can do something about it. You must be knackered this morning. I remember when my ectopic ruptured and i had internal bleeding, the blood went into my chest and I had the most awful chest pains and couldn't breath, really thought I was dying, so scarey for me and even more so for Tim.  Big cuddles to you both.  

Oh and maybe take Bob to AnE every night if he sleeps!!  

Emma - How are you my love, not long now!   Where is your new bump pic?

Beach - Morning dear, not much use for your lovely patio set at the moment a!  

I need to type some report, been putting it off but decided today is the day to start, reckon can get all done in 2 full days so gonna attempt to get it all done by Tue and then I can clear work out of my head for good.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We thought of that, L - taking Robert to A&E for a nap!   There was some guy there who'd dislocated his elbow and kept shouting obscenities as they tried to pop it back in, so not too restful for the adults. Ouch.

God, that ectopic sounds dreadful - I didn't realise it could do that?

Cheers Beach - I think if we get him signed off for a bit it might de-stress him a bit. Bloody work - it's just not healthy for people!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-he might have started a trend now and sleep tonight too...

Morning Laura-it's sticky warm isn't it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Some hope!   It's been a horrible summer, eh? Muggy with no sun. Bah.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm so angry.  I've just gone on to my work email and they are advertising my job as full time deputy to cover maternity leave, yet I have only ever been paid 3 days deputy and 2 days social worker as there was never funding for the deputy ful time... this argument has been giong on for years as I obviously do the deputy job full time and just don't get paid for it.  All this 'no money to pay me' for the job I've been doing (well over my hours as well) and they advertise it as full now I've gone.  I'm shaking I'm so angry.  Just emailed the union for advice.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Calm down! Think of the babies!

Someone might have made a boo-boo with the ad - just breathe deeply and let it go.

xx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Guys

Looking for some advice. I posted on here a while ago when my ttx was cancelled due to poor response and was told I had to go for more tests.

They are in and my results are:

FSH: 7.7
AMH: 14.91

I have been told my AMH is low and to go in next week to discuss next steps. I am not too sure aboout what these levels mean but the clinic did say that they like AMH to be over 35 for ttx and that my result is low. Does this now mean I am no longer eligible for IVF? I have an appt on Monday but it's going to be a long weekend wondering what these results mean!!!

Any insight gratefully received!!!

Jal x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Too late, sent a moody email to my boss and he has responded to say its a mistake and an amendment 'may' be going out although if he can get a full timer he will.... I've already sent an email to the union!   I'm so hot headed!

Jal - The bloods look fine to me.. girls on here have AMH of 0.8 and stil got preg, and your FSH is fine, under 8 is normal.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Miranda - Hope you & DH are feeling better after your scare last night.  You poor thing that must have been scarey for you.  Wishing him all the best. 

Laurab - Some people are so careless, they don't realise how much stress one error can cause someone.  Do you work for the council doing the social work etc as I've a few friends that work for local council doing work with the homeless and they have to reapply for jobs they've done for years and don't get paid the correct scale.  Must be so frustrating! I bet you are brilliant at your job and this is how they repay.  Hope it sorts out soon.

Hi Jal - I think that is good, I'm sure mine is lower than that and mine is considered good.  Make sure you read back before you go to the appointment so you can be well equipped.  I was just put on a short protocol with higher dose and it worked for me. Good luck.

Feeling rather tired today - is it too early? feel like i'm making it up as i'm sure most people don't feel sick and tired yet!. Not complaining though! H x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girlies


OOOOOhhhhh two little girls and a gorgeous little boy, that's wonderful news Laura xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Sarah!  

Beans - How the little baked beans doing?  Not not too early for tireness at all, it was the tiresness that affected me the most and I felt it from day 1!  Body making lots of changes, being preg is equivelant to running up hill all day I'm sure! Rest!

More I think about the job ad I know its no mistake, about a month ago one of the girls who is applying for my post was tell me the manager was trying to get it made up to full time, but at the time I thought nothign of it... bloody sneak.  Stil may mean I can get my maternity pay at the higher scale?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good that you have the union to turn to Laura - that was very sloppy of them and they need to be pulled up on it.  

Hi Sarah!

Beans - no, tiredness is the thing! And preggo brain - you begin to find normal tasks quite complicated quite soon!

Jal - your AMH is NOT low at all! Mine was 4.something on the scale you're on. Your AMH is just nudging into the lower fertility bracket if you believe Dr Google, but it shouldn't affect your chances - Jennig got pregnant naturally with an AMH of 3.7 - it can be done!
You might find DHEA to help nudge your AMH back into the black - go back through the Poor Responder threads to find the research. It's very cheap, and has benefitted lots of us on this thread.

xxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys, knew you would all make me feel better!!! My clinic does seem to focus on the negatives rather than the positives!! Guess I'll see what they say on Monday, I am hoping they will put me on the SP and just get on with it!! If they are still very negative, I think I will consider a trip to the Lister for a 2nd opinion.

Beans - I guess I only have to look at you to know all is certainly not lost!!!! I say put your feet up and be pampered!!!

Jal x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Jal - Certainly got my feet up today, In fact I think someone poured cement into my bed as i'm really struggling to even get up today.  

Laurab/Miranda - Already got the mushy brain, went to work yesterday and just couldn't work out what i was supposed to be doing.  I'm starving and just can't be bothered to go out to do the shopping.  H x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My car has been clamped!!!   I didn't get a letter through post and completey forgot, it ran out last month! Bum!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Where was it parked?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My tax disc i mean! Outside my flats, paid for it to be released and they will do that in morning but she said the van will come and clamp it again on Sunday if I haven't put a tax disc on it!! And I haven't got my new insurance details through yet!  Oh well hope they come through tom!  I'm such a plank... my brain really has stopped working.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

LB don't know if this helps but when you renew your tax disc online, you only need the MOT certificate number - I think they hold a record of your insurance so as long as it's up to date, they will know.  It's really easy, then they just post it out to you.  As soon as you've paid online they won't clamp you either I think...could you move it to someone's driveway just to be on the safe side though?  Sympathies on having to pay for the release though....can you appeal - triplet pregnancy should be good mitigation!

Miranda - so sorry to hear about Pete and the trip to casualty, thank goodness he is ok but it must have given you both a hell of a shock.  Perhaps once he has had time for it to sink in, he might be joining you on the salads of his own accord and taking things a bit easier at work - it really puts things in perspective.  Hope you have all had a calm day together and plenty of strong, sweet tea 

Swinny - hi, hope you're well


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Juicy - Won't let me do it online as late.   Sure my insureance company can fax the post office tomorrow.. if not I'm gonna have to hid my car in a bush! Can't believe I never forget these things when I'm holding down a full time job, now I sit at home all day staring at the wall I forget!    Wonder if the dr will write to them explaining preggo brain??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would write to them explaining that you're pregnant with triplets and that you had a scare about the time you should have renewed, and it went out of your mind.
I'm sure they'll look on your situation favourably.
x
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will write as I didn't get a letter from them a a reminder... doubt they will so anything... no big deal just a wwaste of dosh.. would have bought a car seat!!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry LB, didn't realise they had a timebar on doing it online - must mean I have been on time the last few times - shocked at that, very unlike me!  (even though I obviously got the letter, which you didn't!)

I would write too - expecting trips is enough to make anyone forget admin.  You can put it on your list of jobs for next week!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My list is getting pretty long now!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hello just a quickie from me!

Laura - big congrats on the triplets and their flavour! How exciting!! Sorry to hear about car though!

Mirr - hope DH is OK and taking it easy - sounds like quite a scare.

Emma - gosh I can't believe you are 35 weeks!!! Not long now!!

Juicy congrats on your BFP!!!

to everyone else

Just finished summer hols playscheme and back to work next week - feeling knackered! Then 7 weeks to go until Oct HT and can go on maternity leave!! Feeling like I have done little prep for anything and the summer seems to have just disappeared!


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab - I was about a week late and I did mine online but apparently (sorry to be negative) if you drive the car the insurance is invalid so try not to drive until you've got the car tax.  I had to leave mine on the drive for 2 days while I waited for disc but I guess if you go to post office you can get it same day. I was always told if you paid online you were covered and didn't have to worry but someone told me to read the small print! Good luck and I would explain about the triplets and the hospital visits.  Can't you say you were in hospital for few days (you were but not overnight!). H x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Car taxed and unclamped! Hoorah!

How are you all this morning? I'm knackered today. Got visit from the queen tomorrow (MIL) so trying to get things ship shape here for her.    She's a bit like Mrs Bucket and and me and tim are like the scruffy sister and BIL!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- don't overdo things, get tim to help or tell MIL that have triplets means you need rest and can she help x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim is out on his bike as usual!  He said will do cleaning when he comes back, I'm just pottering about.

Sunny day.. you should be in your garden!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't be arsed moving off the sofa, might have a nap later on in between making drinks and food for Alex....don't overdo things if you're alone, Tim should be helping ! When you're feeling up to it why don't we try and arrange a meet up or we'll all come to you x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'd really like that, if we can arrange it soon be nice to meet somewhere as nice to get out a bit, although can't go too far... where are you? I know what you mean about can't be bothered... I'm just so lazy at the moment.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm yorkshire but would be happy to go somewhere like London and do a spot f lunch and shoppping


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you work all week? We would have to do it quite soon as not that mobile anymore!  Not sure I could cope with too much walking round the shops (even though I desperately need to buy some ew bras and Pj's!) but could do lunch and maybe a little bit of the shopping.  Steph may be up for it too as she's near London... anyone else? Mirra.. you could bring Bob on the train?  If we set a date I will text Merse too.. she'll prob fancy it.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm work mon-wed so have any other time free, sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I can do any day as I am a lady of leisure!  I'll text Merse. Steph and Mirra will no doubt be on later.... Anyone else fancy? Oh excited! A social engagement, haven't had one of them for a while!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse is working both days but think she may be able to get Friday off.  She'll let me know for def tom.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just looked at can get train tickets from here to KIngs Cross if I know enough in advance, can't do Friday 12th as at Harroagte Flower Show with mum.


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

What a lovely day- just been to Cornwall for a week with no sunshine then sun shines all day today as we drive home!!

Laura- so pleased things are looking better and     how exciting!! Know you must be getting fed up of people telling you to take it easy but this is your time as I'm sure as soon as the triplets arrive you will not have a minute to yourself!! 

We had our 21 week scan 2 weeks ago but did not find out the flavour- want to wait for the surprise- although DH thinks he knows what it is!!

Beach & Laura- as I am in London would love to meet- although working full time til end Novemeber- so if you decide on weekend let me know- if not don't worry

Steph- you must be getting excited/scared now- when do you go?? Myself and DH really admire how you and DH keep picking yourselves up and moving on to the next stage- you are both an inspiratoion for us all- sending you both lots of   and   you get some luck very soon

 to everyone else- off to unpack!!

Jxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you finish work earlyish Jen... maybe we could do an early dinner? Or could you get a long lunch break?

Sorry beach I was thinking next week... your talking week after?   So you can't do this Fri? I best tell Merse!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls - hope you have all had a lovely sunny day! 

Laura - hope that you have seen a little sun today? Sorry about those sh1tty clampers getting your car, what a racket x

Jennig - nice to see you post, you are often mentioned as another wonderful DHEA success story! You give me hope although my situation is pretty dire! Good to see that your pregnancy is going well, bet you cant wait to stop work! 

Hello to all other PRers!! 

I am feeling a wee bit sorry for myself I am afraid. Have been suffering with lower back pain for months, at first thought it was hormonal as I always get sore back and achy legs around period. So I just soldiered on and got into gym etc as I thought it would help, oh no, it just got worse until this week so so painful, went to physio and found out that I have done something to the bottom two discs ouch - they are so sore and inflammed  , not much I can do about it either as I am uncomfortable standing, sitting and lying down! And the expense!!!!!! I have been trying so hard to stay upbeat about things too and the gym was helping and now I cant do that anymore.   - what next!

Just sitting here eating everything in sight - I will need to be bulldozed out of my house for my next treatment at this rate!!! Couch potato doesn't even come near to describing what I have become x


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello  

Boy, this thread moves fast - I really can't keep up. And since the last time, we've also got a new home. Its been such a lovely day today hasn't it? Hope you've all been enjoying it.

Laura - congrats on 2 girls and a boy. And great to hear that the trips are doing well. So have you managed to tick off many things from your list? About MIL coming tomorrow - you should get her to do the washing after your meal, and ask her to do a bit of dusting cause you're under strict doctors orders to rest.    

All of the pregnant ladies , Emmachoc, bugle, beans, juicy -   - hope you and your beanies are all well. Bet you both can't wait for your first scans.

Ooohhh......how exciting that some of you girls are going to meet up. Have you decided if its in London? Can anyone join in?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Sorry - short one as I'm shattered as ever. 

Ally - go to a chiropractor! They are ACE. They'll pop you back into shape.

Laura, Beach, Angel - I won't be able to come as this month my money's gone down so badly I'll struggle to eat! Maybe one of you can take a laptop and I'll switch the webcam on?  

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - a bit scared of chiros - worry they snap you too hard!

What would you like in your food parcel then?? Any special requests? 

Oh thank god for Sky Plus - loving the Sex & the City re runs x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Ally x

Laura/Mir- I can do the 26th/27th sept or the following thursday friday in October, not sure about earlier due to train costs.

Mir- come to us and we'll feed you whilst I give Rovert lots of cuddles x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

sorry I've been quiet - my Dad had his op to remove the tumour and also his chemo yesterday - he's feeling sore but they only kept him in one night - they said the prognosis is good as it was caught early.   

Absolutely shattered all the time and been so busy - can't wait to start on the oestrogen tablets on Monday, which I have been assured by others will make me feel a lot better! 

Only a week and a half until I'm off to Brno!  excited and scared - the usual mix!

I'd be up for a meet in London if it's while I'm here (before the 10th or after the 21st when I get back)! If you meet while I'm gone though, have a fab time! 

*Mira* - sorry to hear Pete wasn't well - must have been such a scare  hope he is feeling much better now and that the work stress eases off 
*
Ally* - hope your sore discs are soon feeling a lot better - rest up hon!  And I agree with Mira - a chiropracter could work wonders - they really know their stuff! I've walked into a chiropracter in agony from a trapped nerve before and bounced out like Tigger! 

*Laura* - have fun with MIL tomorrow!  hope your union come up trumps for you re the job stuff   

*Jennig* - good to hear from you - hope you and Paul are well! 

*Bugle* - same to you and Tom! 

*Traceymo* - hope you are having a nice break! 
*
Jal* - welcome to the thread  good luck for your appointment on Monday, as you said - if they continue to be so negative, give the Lister a whirl    hope that a new cycle with short protocol/no downregging and a higher dose will bring you a clutch of lovely eggs   

*Juicy *- 

Sorry for no more personals - need my bed! Love to everybody! 
Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph  thinking of you xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Aww thanks Beachy!  right back atcha!

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- can't believe your next go is here so soon...wishing you the best of luck


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Beach x  

Hi Steph - so glad that your Dad got in so quickly, very stressful and worrying for you all I expect but so good to know that he has had the op and can now start his road to full recovery - all that and down regging - oooh!   Sleep well.

Miranda - sorry Steph just reminded me about what you posted about Pete - that must have been really scary for you both, so sorry, just a bit of a wake up call though I hope  

Ax


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph -  So glad things are well with your dad.   Sounds really positive.  Wow can't believe you will be off so soon!

Ally - Oh crap.  Back probs are a  real pain aren't they.. so what do they suggest?  bed rest? You can come jump in next to me if you like!!

Mirra - Want me to pop some Marmite in the post? Can't have you straving to death!  

Beach - Sorry I thought you meant earlier, if you girls go ahead and make plans thats fine and if I can come then great, but I wouldn't want anyone relyin on me... really not sure how mobile I will be in a months time. If not you will have to come to me and stay when we move i'll make youlots of nice food in exchange for your childcare!  

Love to everyone else!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, thanks for the offers of food gals!   I just don't think I can afford the train fare   Maybe things will change by October? Though I doubt it - statutory mat pay sucks the big one.

I think that heart scare was all due to stress, as DH's cholesterol came back fine. Hopefully the union will sort out th bullying  [email protected] at his work  

Steph - glad to hear your dad's doing so well they let him out so quickly! That's great news - one thing less to worry about when you fly off to Brno too.  

Ally - a few seconds of fear while they crack your bones is so worth it for the relief!

Beach - will you get your results this week?

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

If everyone else can do earlier than I'll try but definately can't do the 12th or 21-24th. 

Mir- won't get results till mid oct when we have review, got date through for hysterescopy at the end of this month.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a bit long to wait for results Beach! How frustrating. I bet you're more patient than me though.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think because we have so much going on i.e. norway, bathroom, rome etc it's not the focus of our thoughts and time seems to be passing so quickly.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's good! I'm such a fidget-bum, but even I could chill a bit I think, with Norway and Rome.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Do you have any plans today?  I'm just trying to get ready whilst the bathroom is free...Alex has gone for more bits and to take some flowers to his parents grave.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I HAD plans, but the weather has scuppered all of them yet again.  

I was going to go to a car boot sale, walk the dogs, do the garden... Bah.

Alex lost his parents early too then? Pete lost his when he was in his late 20s. Poor sausage. I can't imagine how devastating that must be.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, his dad died of motor neurone when Alex was 20 and his mum died last Jan, he's had a pretty tough life really, caring for his dad in his late teens and then supporting his mum financially after that, as wwell as putting his youngest sister through sixth form and her degree and masters at the Royal College..

Weather looks pants again!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey - he's so good! Bless him - that's so tough.

The sun's just broken through the clouds briefly here! Bet it won't last. Everything's so... WET.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know and there's no breeze either to dry the grass out.  Are you taking Robert out for walk today? I'm hoping to cook a sunday dinner but not sure on the time Alex will be free, would rather eat earlier than later as it'll give me more time to wash up..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll see if it stops raining I guess. The sun lasted all of five seconds!

I always take the dogs out rain or shine - think I need one of those umbrella hats to keep the rain off all of us! My cyst has come up again so walking's pretty painful - at least this time I can call the consultant I saw and get him to tackle it under GA. I can't stand this happening again and again.

We've just had a big fry-up, so we won't be hungry till this evening now. What are you roasting?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm doing a maple syrup gammon joint with mash and vegetables plus stuffing....just got everything sorted now and it's slowly cooking away, be ready about 4ish if anyone fancies some.

Oh no, sounds very painful, will it continue to flare up?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God that sounds yummy! Think I can't make it by 4pm though.  

Yes, it's flared up for the last seven years - but this is the first time I've had it more than once a year. I had it when I was about 30 weeks pg, then when Robert was a couple of weeks old, then again now - ENOUGH! Ouch. It turns into an abcess you see, right on the knicker line.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

SOunds pretty painful, it's bad enough when you get a small spot...or an ingrown hair...errr.

Just trying to decide whether to pop out to wine shop and get a couple of bottle as we're off to friends next weekend and he only opens Wed-Sun.
n
Got it down to 2 hotels now so trying to make up mind which one to go for


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Tim is making a roast for his mother who is due to arrive anytime soon. Be glad when its over, she is fine, just hate having people to mine the place is so small and she is very posh (well thinks she is).  Good point is she will no doubt be baring gifts!  

Weather here is really humid... I'm boiling! Shame can't do my usual pants and bra on the sofa.. dam visitors! 

Mirra - Oh that sounds nasty.. I remember if from before... go get it sorted girl sound like its not really clearing up thats why its coming back.

Beach - Really I can do anything, think Merse can too with a bit of notice. Best bet is to pick a date and stick to it some will be able to come some won't... if its later I will try my best to make it but if there is a bit of a gang and I'm not up to the journey then I won't feel like I'm letting anyone down.  Or maybe if its a bit away then it could be on a Sunday then I can drive into london?  Anyway... just pick a date and thats what we'll go with! 

Morning everyone else!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oooooh fry ups and roasts - sounds like autumn!! Thats the prob this weather makes you want to eat and eat and eat!! Gammon how lovely - yum yum x Oh Miranda sorry about that pesky cyst - my friend had one that flared up on christmas day - she was at her in laws. It was on her f*nny!! Good to know that your entire husbands family know what you are off to hospital to get lanced!!  

I am a bit nervous, I was referred to a Reproductive Endocrinologist at St Marys Paddington, as I had shown concern about my adrenals (and generally felt that more tests should be done to try and find a reason for my failing ovaries) well I got an appointment for Prof Stephen Franks the endocrinologist and I got another letter with an appointment at the infertility clinic with Mr Etienne Horner and I didnt ask to speak to any infertility Drs?? I am confused and it is tomorrow afternoon! I just dont want to have another of those awful consults that end up with me in floods of tears as yet another consultant tells me that I should move on immediately to donor eggs as I will NEVER get pregnant with my FSH, AMH, ANTRALS etc!!!!!! The last one with Mr Magoo really got to me. Dont want to miss it in case this guy wants to get behind my case but equally dont need any more set backs! Don't know what to do for the best   

Hi Laura hon - good luck with MIL - lets hope she has gifts in triplicate!! x Sod her - get your kit off on the sofa anyway   - keep some roast for me for later - I would love some before I hop into your bed  

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Been sitting on the sofa all day and then went out for a walk so back killing me... off for a lay down (Ally you coming  ).

MIL turned up with 12 yes 12 maternity tops and a some lovely Pj's that has a sort of cardy top to them too... I didn't like to tell her I only wear bra and pants and only get dressed about once a week!  

Ally - Sounds good to me.. go armed with your DHEA questions and look informed and knowledgeable, I find you get treated so much better if you know your stuff and ask some difficult questions.... ask him/her what he think of the use of combined drugs and Letrozole... that'll send them off to google for a while!    Good Luck.. and remember s/he's only a doctor... you have us and we know best!

Right tea then corrie.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab - You are making me giggle tonight about your bra and pants and the MIL!   Oh and thanks for reminding me about Coronation St! H x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- sounds like you have some nice prsesents....x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

HOORAY         I am completely up to date.  It has taken me all evening but so glad to be in the present day instead of living in the past as I have been for a couple of weeks now.

Laura - congrats on finding out the sex of the LOs.  How lovely, a boy and two girls, perfect.  

Steph - not long now.  Hope the tablets do the trick and perk you up a bit.  Glad you Dad's op went well.

Ally - good luck tomorrow.  Ask lots of questions and don't take any cr*p.

Tracy - hope you have enjoyed the wedding and didn't get rained on.

Mira - sorry to hear about DH's scare.  How frightening for you.  I am glad the tests came back ok though.

Juicy   on your BFP.  Could be twins, that level sounds high to me.

Hi to everyone else.  

We really enjoyed the Isle of Wight.  There is loads to do there and it is bigger than you expect and they have cars and everything    Don't know what I thought it would be like, maybe expected a couple of shanty towns and a few horse and carriages.

Very sad that DD is going back to school on Wednesday.  The school hols have really whizzed by and I am going to miss her like mad.  Back to the boring old routine and having loads of time to dwell on IF.  Not sure what to do next - veering wildly from one more cycle with own eggs to DE to giving up altogether.  Four years, three rounds of IVF and three m/cs are enough to make anyone want to give up I suppose.

Will try to keep up to date now and will have more time with DD being back at school.  My Hollyoaks and Holby City viewing have been suffering with her being at home so at least I can get up to date with those now.

Night night 

Lainey xx

PS - I would be up for a meet.  I live in Hertfordshire, not far from Steph.  x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all - just back from my holiday!!!

Just been looking through quickly....

Juicy - so thrilled to hear about your BFP!! wonderful news! Many congratulations! Your levels sound high so maybe it is twins - I remember Kate's were supposed to have doubled at some point and they quadrupled so it can be an early sign!

Laura - 2 girls and a boy sounds fab! Many congratulations! Not suprised you are peed off about your job - I know it shouldn't really be top priority now but I don't blame you for writing to the union!

Jal - To have 35 on the pmol scale as being the AMH appropriate for treatment is just ridiculous. I don't know if you were told by a nurse rather than your consultant (sometimes they get these things wrong!!) but it is absurdly high. Sounds like you are just above 2 on the ng/ml scale (the conversion factor is 7.14) so if you were at the Lister you would have been told you were fine - not necessarily at the level of a 20 year old, but basically fine. Plus, as others have said, we have had a load of BFPs here from people with lower AMH than that - Juicy was lower than you; I think Beans was about the same; Jennig, Miranda, Emma and NicksW were all lower. In terms of reponse, Beans responded fine when they got her dose right and Juicy did great this time; plus Anna III has AMH lower than you and she has a tendency to overstimulate when given gonalF for her IUIs!! Interestingly, repromedix in the US would start to think of AMH of 35 too high!! See the below link which is in the ng/ml range so you will be multiplying by 7.14!

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

Kind of unnerving how contradictory clinis are isn't it

Beans - glad everything is going well; sorry you are feeling tired - that is supposed to be a sign of multiples and my sister was exhausted during her first 3 months (actually she still is but it has got better!!). Maybe you are having twins two (geddit??)!!!

Miranda - glad all was ok with DH. Must have been scary!

Ally - I am not at all surprised you are unnerved. First off, you had a ghastly experience last time. Second, the contradictory information is sooooo frustrating that it is bound to make you feel anxious - I mean, with all these supposed "experts" saying different things, who can you trust?? I would say go armed with all the information you can and, as people say, don't take any [email protected] You know some of the things they might say so pre-empt them - I sent you the link to the cases of natural pregnancy with "undetectable" AMH so take a printout along and show it to them if they say your AMH shows there is "no hope" to point out that studies show that, like all tests, AMH has its limits. there was also something else I found which showed that more than 10% of cases diagnosed as POF spontaneously resolve themselves, but I can't find the link now! This happened to someone I know who had no periods at all for 2 years while her DH was in Iraq (she was 32), got tested and diagnosed with POF and then everything returned to normal when DH got back. Also, if they point out the lack of controlled studies on DHEA, then quote Dr. Gleicher (interview is on the CHR website) and explain that people keep dropping out of these studies because they don't want to risk being randomised to the placebo, diven the amazing results that DHEA can have. Doctors hate all this but I think it is so important to challenge them!! Plus it is such fun when they look stupid, although some of them get really annoyed!! When my AMH went up by 20%, my doctor got really arsy when I sent a sarcastic email about the supposed "non-fluctuation" and asked if I could expect a new 1/5 of an ovary on my scan, since I had been told that I had 2 and that didn't fluctuate, but then again....

Tracey - Hope the wedding was fun.

Well, holiday was interesting....

Went to a little village in Cornwall and stayed in a cottage. DP's parents have been there every year since about 1970 and were there again this year and our cottage was quite near them so saw more of them than I had done before. DP's father kept going on about it was just WRONG for the man in a relationship not to work and yet the woman to work. Felt like my holiday was being spent in 1955 rather than Cornwall. Since DP is not working at the moment, I am the sole breadwinner (and if we did have a baby, he would be the one to give up work or go part time) and I think his dad thinks this is some kind of disgrace!!

Also, not sure when to bring up the ttc issue again, since it seems rather to soon after a train journey crammed with obnoxious brats!!!

Kate is doing just fine, but still feels she is not very big and gets nervous when people constantly comment on how "compact" she is, even though the docs say all is fine on the size front! She has been buying baby stuff on ebay, which is good. Glad she is starting to buy!

/links


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahhhhhh Little Hen so lovely to have you and your mass of info and positivity back!! Glad you survived the in laws (did you know you were holidaying with them?) I have just printed off that study and am popping home to collect my stack of extreme high fsh success stories before I go see this person!! Welcome back to 2008!!

Hi Lainey - good to see you - glad you have been having such a good time with your DD - sad that she has to go back to school but at least you have us!! 

To everyone else I will chat later as I have so much work to do before my appointment this afternoon x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Ally - Good Luck hon.  

Back later X


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quickie to keep the thread  

Laura - can i borrow MIL, i could do with some new clothes, you can then have her back  

Miranda - hope Pete's doing ok now  

Steph - glad your dad's op went so well, it must be such a relief to get that over with. Are you getting excited yet?

Went to see Mamma mia with mum, sis and niece on firday, went with an open mind as i knew it was supposed to be cheesy. I loved it, can't wait for the DVD to come out. My mum thoroughly embarrassed my niece by singing all the way through. It's a must see  

All ok with me, just counting down the AFs until i can start t/x again  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi girlies sorry to but in and not respond personally - just got DHEA bloods back (still waiting for testosterone grrrr) and the normal level of DHEA is shown as 0.26 - 11, mine has come back as 12.3 - I guess I need to cut back my doseage - what have others results been like?? I have mainly been taking 3 x 25mg but as I am super organised not all the time so thought maybe 50mg would be ok? Verdicts please!! 

Hi Laura (thanks for the   hon) and Fish!!

A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

And sorry but I seem to have been tested for dhea sulphate - is this correct?? x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

ooops the scale used is umol/L

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - I never got tested so no idea what my levels were but I used 50mg as only 31, Mirra did too I think.  The 75mg dosage is roughly for soemone about 40 so yeah I'd cut back to 50mg.  

Fish - Yeah ok... so long as you give her back!  Don't laugh but Tim wants to see mamma mia! He's taking me Wed even though I really don't think I will like it... give me blood and guts anyday! 

Lainy - It's terrible missing a few days on here isn't it.. must admit I noramlly just go back 2 days if been on my hols!  

LJ - Welcome back! Well done Kate for starting to shop!   Families are all so different these days aren't they.. some people just can't adjust to that.

Still tryig to finish off all my paperwork from work... groan.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laurab - me too, only watch a rom com every now and again, because it is so corny it is hilarious


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh well I'm sure I will be singing along... getting out the house to do anything is dead exciting for me at the moment!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Make sure you have lots of popcorn, your girlies will be loving it


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmmm Toffee popcorn!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - DHEA sulphate (DHEAS) is the right thing to test since the body converts most of its DHEA into DHEA sulphate.  However, you are only very slightly raised and you may not even be raised if you simply look at another set of "normal" ranges.  I do have some stuff on DHEA ranges but it is at home and I am at work at the moment - I will try and dig it out and PM you tomorrow.  What I would do is cut back on your dose a bit to try and maintain as high a level as you can without overdoing it.  Try at 50mg daily and then test again in a month or so to see where you are.  However, please don't worry - slightly high is not going to do you any harm and you can remedy it by lowering your dose slightly.  The main thing I would say is don't lower it too much - better slightly too high than slightly too low.  NicksW had raised DHEAS when she fell pg with little Emily Alice!


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a nuchal scan last Wednesday at 11 weeks and it is now looking like a baby as opposed to a blob with a heat beat I was quite surprised and it moved! It's beginning to feel more real now, still not relaxing though, not sure I will until I hold him or her in my arms. The measurements were fine, 1.7mm and nasal bone present, had a message today from hospital that the blood test was fine too, but will get more details on Wednesday when I see my midwife. As I was on quite a high dose of steroids they want me to have a 16 week scan (1 Oct) to see if it has a cleft palate. I am still very tired and last week developed a bad back which is causing me quite a bit of pain. However now that the bleeding has stopped I am feeling a lot calmer and the scan last week helped too.

Sorry about lack of personals, I have not quite caught up yet.

Ally - I never got my levels tested but must say Little Jenny's advice makes a lot of sense to me!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have not been asked to have my dhea levels tested. I too have been taking 75mg as per instructions. Now after having read's Ally's post I'm a bit worried. Do you think its something I should ask to get tested? What is normally the case?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel - I really wouldn't get too freaked out. Slightly raised DHEAS such as Ally's is really nothing to worry about at all! Since you are so young 75mg might be a bit high so it might be a smart move to just have a check done. If you don't want to see a doc then you get order a saliva test online using this link.

http://www.nptech.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Angel don't worry - I only did it out of interest and I am not the least bit worried!! I just wanted to know so that I could adjust my doseage accordingly x  

Speak to all other lovelies later x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Angel... don't fret, I never had mine tested either.. I guessed if my levels were too high I would grow a beard and by voice would break!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry, I'll do personals tomorrow had a b*gger of a day back at work but from memory of reading last night I'll send:

   to juicy and      to Laura - just one girl short of Charlie and his angels

We had a week in Whitby last week so now full of big B&B breakfasts, fish, chips, doughnuts, ice cream, beer and wine - do you think it will help our next cycle?

Phoned local authority last week to check out adoption (with me being white and DH 'Chinese' and how that affects things) and got a positive response so know plan B and called Cardiff today about their DHEA trial but we'd need to go there (from Nottingham) so not sure about that - especially as I could get the placebo. They're going to contact me with more details though.

Apart from that, just went slightly mad on holiday as everywhere we tried to chill there was a constant stream of children of all shapes and sizes in front of us - it was almost comical. Had a lovely argument with DH when he told me he needed me to forget about tx for that week and all I needed was somebody to talk to (missed you guys a lot!), we made up though and I think I just need to use other people for those kind of chats as it affects him too.

Anyway, got to get home now, need to pick our fur baby bunnies up from their holidays and I need furry cuddle therapy  

Sorry for the me, me, me - I have read all you posts   

Heather


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Droogie- i think that sounds a perfect pre-treatment diet!   Mmmm fish and chips.  Enjoy your bunny cuddle.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Off home to look after a depressed tabby - he had a scrap last night and his leg is a bit sore so he has been sulking all day!! The appointment at St Marys was wierd - tell you about it later x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello All!
LJ - glad you had a nice hol even if FIL was a bit wierd! 
LB - hope all well! Say hello to Merse if you are chatting  
Ally - agree with what Jen says, mine was high but was never given a number. PS chiropracters are the biz I reckon! Both the ones I have seen were handsome young men!  
Droogs - can't beat holiday grub!  
fish - i loved mama mia too! 
Nicks08 - glad all well with the bubs   Another milestone reached - well done!
Lainey - glad IOW was good - never been myself  
Mirra hows you and Bobster?   Gina F started today, went well until friends and children came then total chaos for poor Em being prodded and poked from all angles!   Screaming when they left due to lack of sleep. Lovely to see my old school buddies though. Start again tomorrow..........
Ems - not long for you hun. Hope you are keeping well. Where is the big bump pic??
Love to all I've left out!  
Nics


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Little Jenny, Ally, Laura - thanks for making me feel better.  Just to be on the safe side I have reduced my dose to 50mg.



laurab said:


> Angel... don't fret, I never had mine tested either.. I guessed if my levels were too high I would grow a beard and by voice would break!


    Thats so funny, yet so true. None of those two yet!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally where is our update?

Nicks - Hello dear.  Hows you and wee Emily?  

Angel - My beard theory is not that scientific but I reckon it works!  

Think I'm gonna head to bed.. tired.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello me dears x

Well it was just another one of those [email protected] days - made to feel like a bl00dy second class citizen again x

I only got the letter about the appointment on Friday so off I trotted today, when I turned up the nurse rudely said "you are not supposed to be here today, but we are going to see you anyway" (gee thanks a million YOU RUDE COW!!) she didnt even look up at me just said "sit over there". So I sat whilst the nurses spoke about me "wheres the lady who's not supposed to be here" and "oh she is sitting there" etc etc. I got up eventually and said " is there a problem with this as I am VERY happy to leave (and never come back), I did have a letter asking me to attend today" etc. Nurse just looked at me with blank expression. 

Well it turns out that I was given this appointment my mistake and I should only have had the one with the Endocrinologist Professor Stephen Franks on 17th Sept.

Well I was eventually seen by a lady Dr who said, "sorry about the disorganisation, you shouldnt have been invited to the fertility clinic as you are not wanting to get pregnant" OMG deep breath "Yes I do want to get pregnant, I am desperate to get pregnant, I cannot think of anything else but GETTING PREGNANT!!!....Can you help me?" then again I got the odds speech " the odds are not good, your FSH is extremely high, you are very unlikely to concieve" etc etc, okay fair enough she is right and at least she didnt say that I would NEVER get pregnant and she referred to me as DOR not POF - apparently it doesnt make any difference to the outcome but psycologically was good to hear!

The bottom line is that she is going to test my adrenals, thyroid, anti ovary antibodies etc to ensure that there is no underlying reasons for my ovaries packing up so that is good news as i just want to get rid of all those nagging worries about my ongoing health, after that I am on my own, but hey I guess I didnt expect more and at least she is going to do the important tests that should have been done ages ago.

The thing is I really wanted to see Stephen Franks as I had heard very good stuff about him and he was who I was referred to and I feel like this lady (dont even know her name!!!) hijacked my appointment and now she is cancelling my appointment on 17th! 

St Marys is a serious dump - really didnt get a good vibe from it. The receptionist was behind a screen like in a bank, the nurses were HORRIBLE and people kept interupting during my consultation to take stuff out of a fridge in the room, it didnt look very medical, more like a dirty old fridge in a bedsit.

PHEW - thank god theres still a few quid left for the Lister - I love you Lister you are the best!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Laura - the floodgates opened a bit there!!!  

Glad you feel better Angel x Dont worry we are always here to bounce stuff off.

Laura night night lovely - hope you got somewhere with your report today x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening All!

Oh Ally!  I am sorry your appointment was not what you wanted. Bl00dy hospital staff, they can be so rude and dismissive sometimes.  At least you are getting some more tests done, is this all on the NHS?  The more stuff you can get done for free the better I say.  Everything seems to cost a fortune and take forever with IF.  Its such a shame you didn't get to see the great man himself but maybe he would only have referred you for these tests anyway  

LJ - glad you had a good holiday.  Sorry to hear FIL was sticking his beak in where it was not wanted.

Laura - How is the bed rest going?  When those three little bundles arrive you won't see your bed again so make the most of it.  Your comments re: DHEA made me   

Mira - having a busy day?  You are doing a grand job with the Bobster, it is tough being a new mum but I promise it does get much easier when they are a little bit older.  I remember taking hours to leave the house when DD was born but that soon passes and now she is five and at big girl school I wish she was a baby again  

Nikki2008 - great news on the scan.  How fantastic, to see beanie moving around.  It must seem real now, try and enjoy it.

Steph - started packing yet    

Nix - long time no speak.  Hope you're ok.

Droogie - good news re: adoption.  Would they try and place a mixed race child with you?  Good to have a back up plan.  

Hi to everyone else - NickyW, FF, Odette, Juicy, Beans, Tracy, etc, etc (can't remember anyone else  )

I haven't had my DHEA levels checked, wondering if I should now.  Don't want to grow a pair of dangleys  

Ciao

Lainey x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

BAAAAAAAAAAH! Just spent SIX hours in A&E and even got to the point where I was in obs with a gown on and the IV in when they came and cancelled me!  

Got to phone tomorrow morning to see when they can fit me in to remove my abcess. Problem is my bezzie mate's coming over for two days from Sweden tomorrow afternoon - hope I'm awake by then!

Thankfully they're dong it under GA. I had an abcess lanced seven years ago - same place on the knicker line - without GA and I remember the pain clearer than the childbirth two months ago! 

I feel like all I do is sit in A&E at the moment - in the last two months we've been tthere with Robert (went all floppy and hard to wake one day), Pete (heart scare at the weekend) and me today, with my grotty lady garden. II'd prefer it to be a grotto, not a grotty!

ANYway, just checking how you're all doing before I have a stiff drink and pile into bed.

Ally - yup, 50mg is about right f you're under 40 I reckon. God, what a bunch of rude [email protected]! Fire off a letter of complaint I would.  

Nickster - GF routines go out the window every day here! Something always happens to throw it out, and if he sleeps on from a nap I leave it a while before waking him.

Nikki08 - whoo! You've passed the danger zone! Though yeah, I didn't relax till he was out, I must admit.

Heather - my DH was the same. I think that's ok - we all have each other and it's MUCH better to vent here than at our DHes as they can't get it, not really.

LilJen - your FIL to be needs to get with the programme and stop belittling your DP! But I guess that won't happen - can't change people. What's happening with his work then? Is he upset about it?

Lainey - you won't grow a pair of testes!   Though they might be handy to scratch in bored moments, judging by the guys I know.


Sorry, better stop there as sitting here is agony.

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh god Miranda - what a nightmare!! "Grotty lady garden." !!!!   It sounds really awful. My DP gets a huge, painful boil / spot (the size of a grape - quite big) on his wink wonk which keeps coming back again and again. It gets really big and then just explodes. Yuch. You must be soooo fed up of hospitals by now - what a tressful time you've had. I hope you enjoyed that stiff drink last night and slept well.

Ally - I CAN'T BELIEVE how they treated you!!!!!!!! Bloody bloody NHS. Still, at least the test results may help to put your mind at rest? What's DOR ? (as opposed to POF, which I know.)

Laura - Congrats on the news re the threesome!!! I'm just catching up - that's top news.

Steph - you must be getting so excited about the tx coming up - so glad your dad's op went ok.

Jen - great you're back. We were planning on going to Cornwall later this week to catch some surf, but think we'll just stay on North Devon beaches as the weather is so ****e.

JUICY - BIG CONGRATS!!! How encouraging for the rest of us to hear another DHEA success story. Enjoy your pregnancy hun.

Droogie - I've just noticed it - I LOVE your bunny watching tv piccy!

Talking of tv - I've just had some very very very bad news. We moved into the chapel 8 day ago (looks like a jumble sale in here still) and have been struggling to get on line (managed it last night), and to get a tv aerial sorted so I can watch tv. As it's newly converted there's no aerial here, so I phoned a bloke who just told us that it's very unlikely we'll get any tv reception as the chapel is in a valley surrounded by trees!!!! Not even with a satellite dish he thinks. WHAT AM I GOING TO DO??!! 8 days so far has been hard. last night I thought I could at least watch some programmes on line, but apprently I can't - need some kind of 'plug in' to watch channel 4 "watch again", and i got BBC iplayer, but it kept freezing, so wasn't really watchable. I miss tv so much. the bloke is going to come out to do a site visit, but he's not hopeful. Me, I'll pull down trees with my bare hands if I have to....

Love to you all - especially those I've missed,
jo xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

This day is as grotty as Mirra's lady garden!  

Jo - NO tv.. No tv!! Surely in this world of modern science they can sort something??  What about Cable?

Ally - Sorry nurses were crap... but at least your getting soem freebie tests done!  

XXX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow you ladies can chat!

Just keeping hold of the thread

Sx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

I know Laura - that's what i thought. Surely satellites are in the sky thingies, so what's the problem??!! I was too embarrassed to say this to him tho in case I sounded really blonde (I am blonde.) 

Anyway, up date, managed to work out how to watch stuff online - yay!!! And we think we'll ask Sky if they'll come out and we'll take a package from them if we can get a picture - second opinion, and they'll be more likely to try harder...

DP just called in, and couldn't understand my hysteria at the prospect of no tv for years. WHAT IS WRONG WITH HIM


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I must admit I'm not a huge TV watcher... but no tv.. no tv...  no you need to sort this out first priority!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Mir - so sorry to hear what a sh!tty time you are having - hope they get you in and out asap with as little pain as poss hon   I do consider complaining but have realised that I would spend my entire life complaining!! 

Jo - I am so sorry about your lack of tv?? You had better get out and buy/rent a load of DVD's you have been meaning to watch - you will become much more high brow than the rest of us corrie lovin' morons!!   I really really sympathise - I will give you a hand with the trees if you like!!   Sorry about your DP - he clearly doesnt get it NO TV IS A SERIOUS SERIOUS SITUATION X

Laura - yep it is good to get the free tests unfortunately they will only be for peace of mind and wont actually help me get pregnant but it will be good to know where I stand finally x

Lainey - dont worry too much about the DHEA I think from now on I will be using Lauras gauge (much cheaper than the private tests I had to take!!) Just cut down your dose when you start staring at other ladies boobs when you walk down the street!!!

More later lovelies x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh dear girls, you do make me laugh but can we have less boil talk while I'm eating cottage cheese  

Jo - no telly sounds serious, I don't watch a lot but I'd really miss veging when I need to

Miranda - 6 hours in A&E is no laugh, I can't show my face at ours though after I had to go and flim some stuff for work (Med School) and nearly passed out as a bloke described the tendon in his knee going 'ping'. Strangely I've never been asked back... thank God!

Ally - that sounds really cr*ppy, at least you had the letter to show them but it's no excuse to treat you that way, no problem letting off steam here though, I think you needed to.

Big    to everyone else

I got myself all worked up today as AF was only a couple of days (it's been like this over the past year but I panic that my fertility is nose diving) but then realised I'd used the wrong coffee, I normally have decaf but got the caff so still buzzing and got tight chest and headache!!! So the panic was largely drug induced   

Anybody else here noticed lighter AF with low ovarian reserve? I meant to ask our con but forgot and every so often I panic and worry (more than usual that is   )

Heather


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks for the welcome and advice!!

I had the appt on Monday and it was much more positive than expected. The Consultant did say my AMH was on the low side but not drastic (as he was worried that it would be 1 or 2) and after reading on here I was quick to point out that I was only just creeping into the low range! I think the nurse who told me it needed to be 35 didn't know my case and was going on their 'perfect' scenario). He is going to start me on the SP on day 3 of next AF. He did originally say that I should take the pill first for a month and then start a month later but when I told him I was on day 10 he said if I wanted to start on my next cycle I could miss the pill stage as it makes minimal difference (why do it in the 1st place then?) and he thought it would be frustrating for me to wait so long to get going. Obv I jumped at the chance to start again in 3 weeks and very happy not to be doing DR! He also said he would put me on near max dose so hopefully we'll get some eggs this time!

Littlejenny - thnx for your positive outlook and stories!

I love reading this forum, you lot certainly make me laugh with your stories! The one that jumps out is - NO TV - what's that all about, especially with Strictly Dancing just about to start!

Miranda - hope they sort you out soon. I had a similar thing in exactly the same place. I went in for a consultation to find out what it was and they whipped me straight into the theatre to cut it out as they had some 'free time'. Certainly didn't give me time to think about it Just had a local and it was fine pain wise. It was fairly embarassing though as I had a husband and wife doctor/nurse team and had just had a rather vigourous waxing session, I'm sure I gave them a good laugh!!

Hello to everyone else, sure I'll get to know you all soon!

Jal x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Jal - Glad the appointment went ok, they are such drama queens in these hospitals - they have you worrying yourself to death and then they say well its low but nothing we cant deal with! Why didn't they say that in the first place.  So frustrating - did the same thing with me.  Anyway good luck with the SP in 3 weeks although my AF was a week early to my surprise so hope it hurries up so you can start.  H x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Vigorous waxing? Ouch Jal! Glad to hear your consultant wasn't negative and that you're raring to go.

Three weeks? Yay!

Heather - I've had fairly light periods for years now - I don't think it's anything to do with reserve. Just one of those things. TX disturbs your AFs quite measurably. I'm just waiting to see what mine are like post-birth. Should be interesting. 

Ally - I didn't have the op in the end, as my boil burst last night! Ugh - nasty, but at least I can walk again. 

Jo - blimey, no telly? What on earth does one DO Maybe you could get into the Archers? Maybe not.
My boil grows to the size of a quarter slice of avocado! I love fruit and veg analogies, me.  

Laura - how's that list going?

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - glad you burst without further intervention!   I think they do something with cysts called marsupialisation ie turn it inside out to stop it coming again - something to do with kangaroos!!! Google it!   
routine dire again this am. Fed at 4am - totally not hungry at 0800, 0830, wanted to feed then just when should have had sleep. Gone off lovely tonight though  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Jo - yeah couldn't live with no telly - well only for holidays etc. LB's cable plan might be the way - get the bulldozer down your valley! 
Ally - crap treatment - they should be ashamed. i think people dont realise what they are like sometimes  
Beans - hi hun, hope all well  
LB - how are the girls and boy??
jal - you would have worried more if you hadn't had a vigorous wax! What's that called these days? - mexican/brazilian? I was always an immac girl   glad your appt went better than expected.
Droogie - hope you enjoyed your cottage cheese!   which med school do you work at then and what do you do? presume not medical if the blokes knee story set you off!  
Ally - I always look at other ladies (.)(.)   
Love to all
NicksW


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Nicki! I was just thinking about you as I saw the Greek DHEA study that you posted an abstract from - I found the full study and it it really interesting. I had spent the day feeling v negative about things but it put a bit of a spring in my step, so for anyone thats interested.......http://www.neogenesis.gr/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=70 this is particularly relevant to me as I have been told I have POF x Glad to know that I am not the only one taking a sneaky peek at ladies (.)(.) - looks like the DHEA is doing its stuff 

Mir - oooh the cyst sounds oh so very painful - oh well at least nature took its course, hope not too sore there 

Jal - welcome and come on AF - lets get the ball rolling x

Droogie - dont worry too much about the AF - as Miranda says our AF can vary at different times for loads of reasons and tx plays havoc x

Laura - are you 5 all ok?

Jo Mac - what is it tonight - scrabble? Mind you could be a really good thing - a bit like the power cuts of the 70's nothing to do except go to bed early  you are going to get so pregnant!!

A x

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe you have moved on 9 pages since I was last online on Friday.

I haven't got time to do many personals as I find it takes ages scanning up and down remembering all the details.

Did anyone set a date/time to meet?  I work in London so can easily join you (in theory, I seem to have lots of going out at the moment - there is a London girls ttc meet up on 25th September.

Mirander.  Your boil descriptions have had me sit here grimacing. 

The wedding was really nice, although very emotional.  I ended up locking myself in the loos having a good sob after the ceremony. I don't know about anyone else but sometimes I can keep control of my emotions and other times I know that sooner or later I need a proper sob rather than a few tears.  If I hadn't managed it in the loo it would have happened after a few drinks on the dance floor or something!
I know you had fab weather in the south on Saturday but it was quite cloudy in Lacashire - not cold though and I didn't need my wellies.  Although I took my outfit to the cleaners yesterday - I wore cream trousers which are very muddy about 1 inch from the bottom and a cream jacket which I managed to drop on the floor at least 3 times!

Anyway, I am knackered so am going to bed.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh Tracey big   for you for the wedding - must have been hard for you on so many levels - you get yourself off to bed - speak soon x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

wow you lot can't half rabbit! 

*Traceymo *- glad the wedding was nice even if it did get to you - and know it was for complex reasons - sometimes a good sob is all you can do, and will make you feel so much better after - sending you a big 

*Nicks* - I always look at other ladies (*)(*) too! 

*Mira *- euww oww poor you!  Hope you can get it marsupialised (!) so it doesn't come back! 

*Droogie* - the others are right, your periods might be all over the place and heavier/lighter for a while after treatment  Good luck with the adoption stuff - always great to have a plan B, but really hope you won't need it   

*Jal* - welcome to the thread  I also love SCD and am gutted that I'll be away for the first 2 episodes - will have to catch up when I come back!  Glad you will be able to start treatment again soon - good luck!   

*Jo Mac* - arrrgh no telly!  hope Sky can sort you out!   

*Laura* - how are you doing hon? did I read somewhere that you are thinking of getting one of those 3-d scans? how exciting!  What were the 12 matty tops like that MIL got for you (lucky thing!), has she got good taste? Have fun seeing Mamma Mia with Tim 

*Ally* - sorry to hear about those horrible nurses at St. Mary's  good news about getting the tests though - knowledge is power!    50g sounds like it wiould be right for the DHEA to tip you back within the normal range.

*Lainey* - Hi hon  thought of you today as DH and I ended up in Hertford having lunch at Cafe Rouge  hope to get to see you again soon - maybe at the meet-up if it happens when I get back? 

*Nikki2008 *- so glad the scan went well and all is well  hope your back feels better soon 

*Fishface* - glad you enjoyed Mamma Mia  your Mum sounds like mine! 

*Beachy, Beans, LittleJen, Angel, Purple* and everyone else -  - sorry - have run out of steam and really need to go to bed!

Have now started the oestrogen tabs and feel a bit better - getting my mojo nack gradually!  Not started packing yet - haven't a clue what the weather will be like there (the girls there last week said it was baking hot!) so not sure what to take.  Will dig out leggings/boots from my winter stuff I think, just in case! 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Droogie - don't fret too much about AF variations.  They can happen for all sorts of reasons. House move stressed me out last month and I didn't ov until day 18 and I'm usually a day 12 or 13 girl.  Good in that AF didn't hit the holiday but bad in that I hate it when she goes off whack, even if I can understand why!  

Ally - sorry you were treated so badly but sort of relieved they didn't write you off totally.  The Greek study is inspiring stuff; keep reading!!  Hope your tabby is less depressed now. 

Miranda - relieved your boil has burst; it did have me cringing but also laughing!    

Jal - sounds like you are in a very similar situation to Beans; you are probably not really a poor responder - they just need to get your dose right and when they do let's hope you get the same fab egg haul as Beans and the same brilliant end result.   

Jo - no TV!!!  Not sure I could deal with that!  

Steph - glad you are feeling good.  Hope you do get nice weather - it would be a change from here!!

Tracey - not surprised the wedding was a bit emotional - hope you are ok now!

Laura B - hope your brood are doing well and that you're not too bored!!

NicksW - glad little Emily got off to sleep nicely!

love to everyone else

Well, DP and I chose 2 kittens yesterday while we dither over when to start ttc!!  They are so very cute - we get them in a couple of weeks.

Also, Kate suddenly has a sizeable bump!!  She sent me some pics a friend had taken and I have to admit i have chosen the one where the bump looks the biggest!!  People still say she looks "compact" but I think she looks spot on for 23 weeks.  Hope I've managed to instal the pic ok!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

yeahhh I did it - you can see Kate's bump!!!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Droogie - don't worry about AF being light. Enjoy it!!! I have been getting painful and heavy AF since my tx. The doctor said that the medication does tend to change things for a lot of women and its nothing to worry about. The main thing is that you do get AF. 

Little Jenny - can't wait to see piccies of your kittens. 

Ally - glad you feel better about taking the DHEA, and found other ways to check that it is having an effect on you.  

Jal - wow you'll start tx soon? What does SP mean? 

Laura - haven't heard from you today. Hope everything is well.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

LittleJen - Kate looks geourgeous, pregnancy is obviously suiting her   I'm so jealous, you're getting kittens, can't wait to see pics   My big tabby tom is 4.5 now a a large lump that wakes me up for a cuddle at 5 in the morning without fail, little (big) git   Would so like another one but he is a real handful.

Steph - i want to take oestrogen as Mir mentioned it would help my lining next time. Do i have to ask the clinic for permission or to supply them or can i get them myself and just start taking them. When during t/x should you take them, do you need to d/r first  

Droogie - how was your bunny cuddles  

Jo Mac - i would die without TV   Hope you can sort it out  

Just been in Asda at lunch and Mamma Mia soundtrack was playing, now got the music back in my head 

Laura and Miranda - hope you're both ok  

 to everyone else


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

fishface said:


> Just been in Asda at lunch and Mamma Mia soundtrack was playing, now got the music back in my head


look what you've done now!!!! I can't get the music out of my head. And reisisting the urge to get up and dance. My colloeague thinks I'm  cause I laugh out loud when I read some of your posts.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

look what you've done now!!!! I can't get the music out of my head. And reisisting the urge to get up and dance. My colloeague thinks I'm  cause I laugh out loud when I read some of your posts. 
[/quote]

sat here with a dopey smile on my face as usual - i must look very odd while on FF too


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Angel - SP - is short protocol - no down regging before starting Stimms

Stephjoy - Sky + was invented for things like SCD - couldn't live without it now!!!

Mira - glad you didn't need the op - but sounds painful and a little bit yukky!!

Perhaps vigourous waxing was the wrong word but still can't think of the right one!! Let's just say it showed the 3 stitches off to perfection!! 

Thanks for the welcome everyone!! Must get on and do some work!!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Who are you showing those stitches off to then Jal?  

fishface - The bunny cuddles were great thanks, no matter how lovely it would be to have a baby, they still aren't as furry as our girls  

Steph - glad you got your oestrogen mojo back, hope it gives you a pre holiday boost  

Tracey - you need to let it out girl and get that endorphin high after a good sob. I find weddings emotional at the moment too, last one we went to I got sad when the bride stored away the top tier of the cake, but then we wondered if we have all these problems because we ate ours!! They just make me think that it's more people having babies next and overtaking us    

Nicki - I work in Nottingham Med School, but strictly techy, though after 5 years I can look at icky pictures. I make online teaching resources for the students (videos, websites etc)

Thanks for the replies about AF, it has actually got lighter before tx but mainly since DH got his test results so I put it down to stress but I love to worry that it's something scary 

Apart from that I'm dandy, decided today to appreciate what I have and make the most of each day. DH is gigging tonight so house to myself and a phone date with my best mate (usually involves 2 hours of chatting)



Heather


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Morning all, Talking of TV - its Desperate Housewives new season tonight!! yippee. Anyway back from the doctor and she says that my bad back (I probably didn't tell you) is caused by my big fat bloated stomach and i've got to drink this horrible stuff and once my stomach is eased it will take the pressure off my back - kinda makes sense I do feel like I'm carrying one of those massive handbags around with me.  Bl***dy cyclogest.

How is everyone today? LittleJenny - Your sis looks fab! Miranda - hope all the dramas of this week are starting to ease and you get a little peace. Hi to everyone else.  H x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Little Jen I love Kate's bump pic!!! It looks a perfect size!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

LJ - I'm impressed with Kates bump, Ii'm a bit embarrased by my picture now. she looks so eligant i look like a work man!

Mirra -Hows the boil? you have friend staying from overseas I think at the mo? Hope your having fun.  

Bugle - Hows work?

Beans - I too am suffering with a bad back.   Go have a nice soak in the bath.

Had busy day visiting my mother and sister and then went to view a house... back killing me now, hard to sit at the comp.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - fab bump pic! It looks like mine around 34 weeks! Are you as glam as you sister?  
Ally - ta for that link re the Greek study - very interesting and must give you lots of hope    I wonder what my FSH  really was as I only had it tested on DHEA. I might have a shock if I test it again - god what if it had been really high and had come down to '15'!  
Jal - bet you don't show off your scar too much though!  
Fish and angel - are you still singing!  
Steph - when you go does the ET happen quite soon? I mean will your donor be stimming now? Very excited for you   
Mira - how are you and the B?? Em was a good girl today and slept til 6am last night (but then behaved like she had taken drugs and wouldn't stop thrashing about like a nutter!    )
LB - you take it easy   Yes it is a very glam pic of KATe but we love your trip bump too dude! I don't think you will be able to wear a clingy dress like that for very long with 3 little ones in there!  
Ems - anything happening yet? You on the birthing ball yet? Waste of time for me - I sat on mine for weeks bouncing to no avail........ 
Tracey - I'm glad you got through the wedding - well done , I can imagine it was hard  
Jo mac, Droogs, Purple, bugle, Beans - hello you guys!  
Got ironing to do tonight - how exciting!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nicks.. hows you?

You had a maternity belt.. did it help? If I go out anywhere even for a few hours my bad kills me.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - it helped me but I worn mine the wrong way up to help my abdo pain. Presume it will prob help your back as it lifts things up a bit. You'll need a fairly big one soon though, the 'small' was very tight!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cheeky!  Yeah I think I'll have a look at them and order one.... I'll get an XL shall I!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura, I had a bump band and a big kind of elastic bandage that I wore round my whole abdomen at one point (given by Psyios).  If you like I can look in the loft and see if I have it.  If so, you are welcome to borrow it - just let me know.

It might be worth asking your midwife or Dr to refer you  to the maternity psyios - they might be able toh help and anything they give you will be free.

I am feeling much better now.  Maybe the cry I had has done me good.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Tracey sorry did not read back as back hurting to sit at comp.  Just rad your last post.. sorry you are feeling down, the wedding was bound to bring back alot of emotion.  

If the belt is to hand that would be great, if not don't worry sure I can pick one up from somewhere. Don't go rumaging in the loft just for me!
XX


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mamma mia, here I go again
My my, how can I resist you? 
Mamma mia, does it show again? 
My my, just how much Ive missed you
Yes, Ive been brokenhearted
Blue since the day we parted
Why, why did I ever let you go? 
Mamma mia, now I really know,
My my, I could never let you go.

Ooooohhhhh.............didn't realise I was typing while humming.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*LittleJen* - lovely bump pic of Kate - I agree it's very elegant!

*Fishface* - I'm maybe not the best person to ask re taking oestrogen to improve lining - I've never had any lining problems so have not had to take it before - think Mira and Laura have though. I am having donor egg treatment and the oestrogen tablets are part of the donor egg treatment protocol prescribed by my clinic - I had a depot downreg shot last month, and am now taking the oestrogen tablets to get my body ready to receive for ET later this month. You would have to ask your consultant to prescribe them, and they would know how much to give for improving a thin lining etc. 

*Nicks* - I keep thinking of my donor and I would imagine she will be starting stims very soon. We're flying to Brno a few days before my donor's EC, (which is Monday 15th September) as we want to have plenty of time to get some of DH's  frozen just in case we need them for back-up on the day. I won't be having ET until the 18th if its a 3 day transfer or 20th if it's a blastocyst transfer  - which would be brilliant as that's my birthday!

 to everybody else - love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura, it must have been a tiring day. I did wonder about you as you are normally a regular poster. Have a good night's rest.

Tracey, I'm sorry that you're feeling quite down.   

Nicki - did you manage to finish your ironing? Can I send you mine? I hate ironing. Yuck


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Steph!

Angel - Not really tiring for a normal person, I just can't seem to cope with doing much at the moment!  

Fish - Sorry I haven't read back properly... I have only had lining probs on my last cycle which was due to the drugs I was on, I took oestrogen tabs to thicken it up, so did Mirra too or maybe she had patches I'm not sure!

Right.. bed for me.  zzzzzzz


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Nix x x x



Hope that you have a lovely day x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Nix!

Hope you have a great one.

xxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Nix!!!

Good news (hopefully) on the no tv front - I phoned Sky last night and they reckon they'll be able to get a picture with a satellite dish. They're coming A WEEK ON SUNDAY!!! Anyway, they said if they can't get a picture it won't cost me anything, unlike the local guy who was going to charge me for calling in (while he was passing!!!) and charge me £50 for just standing there, shaking his head, and making doubtful noises (site survey.) I've been told that once the leaves come off the trees we'll have more luck, so roll on autumn. Ally, thanks for the offer of help with ripping down the trees - I really feel your empathy!! 

In the meantime, we are having lots of early nights and watching dvd's! I joined LOVEFILM.COM last night - had a great time choosing films I've always wanted to watch - get the first 2 free...

DRoogie - I too worried about light AF being a sign of low ovarian reserve, but then remembered I've been light for years! 
jo xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Nix!!!

Jo - Good news on the TV... think maybe thats why I've not been sleeping well.... worrying over your tv!   I'm kicking mysefl you have just joined Love films.. I've been a member for couple of years and sitting on my kitchen side it 2 'free 3 months' for a mate vouchers!  I could have pmed youover the code... prob too late now?  ANyway embrace your tv free time.. sure it will enhance your life no end!  

I'm just off to the post office to pick up a parcel.... oh please let it be a pressie, that would be so exciting!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls

Happy happy b'day Nix!! May this be the best year of your life so far x

Jo - Phew - bloody hell that was a close one - literally mopping my brow with relief - you had better get out there and shake those god forsaken leaves off (but dont get knocked out by a giant conker!!)

Laura - really hope that you get a pressie at the post office - I wonder what it will be?

Tracey - glad you are feeling a bit better x

Linz - OMG - not long now my little warrior!! 

Steph - even less time for you!! Such a wonderful thought that your little eggs are developing now, ready to be nurtured by you very soon!! 

Little Jen - OMG - how chic is your sis - she looks bl00dy amazing - I had bump envy on a scale never seen before!!! 

Hi to Mir, Nicki W, Nicky2008, Emmachoc (all okay??), Beach, Droogie, Fish, Juicy (how are you love?),Jal, Angel and everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It was a box of quality street and a card from one of my clients from work.  Made me cry!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Laurab - i was just going to ask what your parcel was and you beat me to it, yummy. I got home to a card from the PO through the door, think it must be my nephew's bday pressie, a WWE Baptista collectors tin (so exciting) and Baptista card. Left a note on the door this morning to ask them to leave with a neighbour  

Angel - STOP SINGING - i'd only just got that out of my head  

Steph - cool thanks, i'll mention it when i phone to book in next month   Are you getting excited  

Nix - happy birthday my dear, hope you're having a lovely one with lots of vino  

JoM - TV, whooooppppppeeeeeee..... DH would have left by now if we didn't have TV, when we moved into our house the SKY man didn't turn up on the day promised and we had to wait a week for them to connect us, we had no ariel, so no TV, weird feeling isn't it  

 to everyone xx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Laura - how sweet of your client? They must be really missing you.



fishface said:


> Angel - STOP SINGING - i'd only just got that out of my head


 

Happy Birthday Nix 

Ally - Wow, you actually managed to remember everyone's names Considering how fast things move here, thats great.

Jo - glad to hear your TV will be sorted out. Don't watch that much TV myself but would still go bonkers of ours didn't work.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - glad you are a bit more reassured on AF.  There can be so much variation there but when you start to learn so much about it all it is easy to become fixated on the slightest change.

LauraB - your bump picture is just fab!!  So sweet about the Quality Street.  That must have been really touching.

JoM - glad the TV situation is looking up.

Nix - Happy Birthday!

Bugle & Beach - lovely to see you both!

Love to Ally, Angel, Jal, Steph, Tracey, Fishface, Nicks, Miranda, Beans and anyone else I have missed!

Thanks so much for all the compliments on Kate's bump pic; she'll be thrilled!  That is her "posh" maternity dress but it is apparently really comfy so she actually wears it quite a lot.  I think she is pleased she has suddenly sprouted a decent sized bump.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LittleJen - i'm sure in a months time Kate will be wishing she was smaller


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Laura - just make sure you eat those sweeties in fours so no one feels left out  

Nix -          

JoM - Autumn soon, just make sure you don't lose your picture in April when those darn green things come back

 to everyone else, uneventful day for me today - been working hard so brain is sore now, but arranged a trip to Centre Parcs spa with girls from work before next tx - yay!

Heather x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm feeling fat.  I weighted myself yest and I'm 11 stone, thats about 2 stone over pre-preg weight.  Thinking thats prob too much.  Being at home its so hard not to nibble away all day, and I'm not doing much.  I eat tons of fruit everyday.. but normally something 'cakish' too.    Any ideas?

Droogie - Think its the eating everything in 4's thats done it!!

LJ - I look like a farmer in my bump pic.... gonna go buy a posh frock to wear for my next one!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just googled... I need to put on 4 stone over the pregnancy so i guess 2 stone now is about right.... panic over.... right where are those chocs!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I have chocs galore if you fancy some x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

MMmm Chocs... funny I'm not really a sweet person normally.. give me cheese anyday but got such a sweet tooth at the mometn.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishy - I think Kate will soon wish she were smaller too!! 

Laura - Not sure how much weight Kate has actually gained and she probably doesn't know herself.  She's one of those who doesn't tend to weigh herself but goes to the gym a bit more if her clothes start to get a bit tight!  As I said, she doesn't look any different apart from the bump but her usual cycling and tennis have been discouraged by the doctors (plus she has been exhausted) so she may have put on a bit elsewhere through less exercise.  I would say eat what you want (within reason).  Pregnancy, especially with triplets, is not the time to be weight obsessed!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies

gosh you lot dont half talk !! i read everyday but have not posted as i am really busy, so this is just a quick one

laura - you look fab huni, not at all like a farmer.. dont know what farmers in your area look like but they dont look like that round here  , great news on the flavours too  

mir - sorry to hear about your hospital encounters, it must have beena big fright with dh, hope he is taking it a bit easier now and your cyst is a better too  

steph - good luck with your next cycle, hope your dad is ok   

droogie - your bunnies still make me  , i have seen  you over in the adoption threads too, hope your ok

lots of love to everyone else, too many for me to remember, i have decided that adoption brains are as   as tx brains !!

Andrea xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

hello all!
How's it going Popsi? Any updates?
Hi Droogs - spa trip essential before and after treatment - hopefully a bit of pregnancy relaxation!  
LB - I had a thing for cheesecake! I put on weight due to inactiviity but theres not much you can do about it.  
Beach - what chocs you got? I've got dairy milk in my choc drawer but I'm trying to limit my intake    sometimes you need it ....
LJ - how are the kittens?   
back later - curry just arrived!  
NW


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

ooo curry Nicki - you have made me hungry.

Laura, I have been to the loft and got the bump bands down.  I have two, one much wider than the other and the elastic bandage thing I told you about.  PM me with your address and whether you want me to send them all (I am very happy to).  If you don't want them, feel free to say, I won't be offended.

Stephjoy.  Not long now.  I read you posts with interest because I think I may go down the donor route if this next tx fails.

Mirander.  How are you and little Bob?  I read about your DH's drama.  It must have been so scary for you both.  My old boss had a mild heart attack a few years back and he is now fine and probably healthier than he has ever been.

Nix -  .  ARe you doing anything nice?

Re glamorous bumps.  I was determined to get mega slim before tx so I could be a yummy mummy but it just aint happening!  I am a major cake baker (and eater), I made a Nigela Lawson chocolate fudge cake for someone's birthday today and had a great big slice.  I am meant to be goinig swimming in a minute but can't get off my ass!

Hi to Popsi, droogie, fishface, littlejen, beachgirl, ally, Angel, Jo 

I know strawbs isnt here to read this but I copied her on date night with DH.  It was really nice and we are going to make sure we do it every month.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Tracey - are you starting a cycle soon? Your profile says Sept.....  
 chicken tikka korma  
NW


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, assuming AF arrives next Tuesday as expected I will be starting a short protocol a day or so later at the Lister.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki-I've got some really nice Belgium ones and then I subscribe to Hotel Chocolate and they send a selection every couple of months...

Tracy- don't mention diets...I've never tried one as I love food too much

x


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab - I think you are doing well with only 2 stone - I have put on 1/2 stone and i'm only 6 weeks!!! You look fab!

Hi all. x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow beans 6 weeks - time flies eh!! 

Hello all - hope all having a lovely evening x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Believe it or not I dragged myself out and went swimming.  Feel very proud of myself.  Off to bed with wet hair now - yuk


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done tracey - most impressive!! I have been on the sofa all night, mind you my bad back is a good excuse not to go to the gym!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Laura - carry on that eating in fours then, I don't think you can worry too much about weight with triplets, especially when you have to rest so much, you're going to have to get bigger with that brood or they'll be very squished 

Tracey - hope she arrives on time and you can get going on that cycle, well done on the swimming, was that in the street in this weather?

Popsi -   Yep, I've been checking out plan B and wondering how adoption would work with a white - Malaysian/Nepalese couple. Even if the IVF works we still might want to think about siblings. I actually had to do a bit of soul searching before we started ttc as I used to volunteer in a drug advice centre and saw so many lost souls who'd grown up in care homes and I wondered about bringing a new life into the world when others needed homes, but I guess biology kicks in   Maybe we would have fostered if we'd been more fertile. Good luck with your application  

Apart from that I'm wet and starting to get nervous about trying again next month, it's the thought of the scans and not getting any follies   but we've got to be in it to win it and not trying isn't an option (team talk to myself there!)

Stay dry  

Heather


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Andrea - best of luck with the adoption process; I do hope it goes well. My very best friend from school is adopted and her parents just adore her - they are such a happy family.

Tracey - let's hope AF arrives on time.  She was late this month for me - I knew it was going to happen because I ov'd late (bit stressed over the house move) but I hate it when she goes off whack! Well done on the swimming - very impressive!  

Heather - I can understand you are nervous but remember that even your doctors think it is worth a go! And, as I've said before, most fertility doctors do tend to be all doom and gloom so if they think it is worth a go, it probably means you have a decent chance of success!!     Certainly Kate was turned away from her first clinic - she waited until her 20 week scan but oh she did have fun writing to them recently!!! 

NicksW - the kitties are going to be ready for us not this weekend but the one after.  The boy has a little black moustache and when we were there I said "oh he looks like Hitler - we'll have to call him Kitler". Then I paused and added "and maybe the other could be Pussolini".  DP now says they kitten owners probably think they are sending the kittens to be homed by fascist sympathisers or the BNP or something.   

Beans - not long until the scan - I wonder how many you have on board  

Ally - hope you are doing ok and staying positive!!!  

Beach - you've now got me googling hotel chocolat!! 

LauraB - I still think you look lovely in your pic and let's face it you still have a much more impressive bump than Kate and are a few weeks behind!

Miranda - hope you are ok!

I had a PM from jennig and she is due on exactly the same date as Kate - 27th December. However, twins are likely to be a bit early so Kate's "twin due date" is 6th Decmber.  I think December could be a bumper month for the PR thread - Swoo is due then, so is Bugle and so are Kate and JenniG.  With triplets Laura might also sneak into Decmber so we could end up with 8 PR babies that month!!!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the posi-vibes Jenny, I felt so much better just writing about being scared and sharing it - thanks.

You're not alone though - have you seen this site: http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girlies

Sorry I haven't been on over the last week.

Well I went back to BUPA and saw my lovely consultant. She was so shocked about everything that has gone on since I last saw her in 2003 (2 ectopics, 2 abandoned cycles and 2 full cycles of IVF). She thinks that my endo may have returned and that's what's causing the horrendous pain with my AF's. When I asked whether that may be affecting the implantation process she said that she didn't think so and that the endo would only really affect egg production and since I've responded to the drugs (albeit on a poor response 7 eggs 1st time, and 4 on the last) I shouldn't worry about that in terms of my treatment working. Going for a full pelvic ultrasound today so should have all of my results from that before I go back to Care. I am so glad that I took the initiative to go back and see her. I feel like things are moving forward now.

On a brighter note, Paul and I have just booked to go to the Dominican Republic on Christmas Eve for 2 weeks. Expensive but I'm worth as the L'Oreal ad says!!

http://www.bahia-principe.com/bp/europe/caribbean-hotels/dominican-republic/punta-cana/gran-hotel-bavaro/hotel-installations.html

I hope you're all ok as I haven't had chance to read back through and catch up on you all.

Laura - Hope those little bubbas are safe and warm xxx

Beachy - 

Sorry for lack of personals I'll pop on over the weekend and have a catch up.

Love Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all, actually a bit of sunshine vetween the rain showers here in Devon this morning!

Laura - thanks for thinking of me re. the Lovefilm thing - unfortunately too late though. I got my first film this morning  - Atonement (or Allotment as witty DP calls it) which I'm looking forward to later. Also requested The Orphanage after you lot were talking about it before...love scary films.

And Laura, I'm well impressed that you've only put 2 stone on so far with trips! Get eating that chocolate. God, I love chocolate, but have put so much weight on recently I must stay away. Must get back to the gym too....

Tracey - well done on going swimming - much better than me at the moment.... CHOCOLATE FUDGE CAKE!!!! Can I be your friend?? PLLLLLLEEEEASE Will you make cakes for me too?? I love baking cakes too, but rarely do it as I just eat them! But if someone made it for me, it would be rude not to eat it, wouldn't it?? 

Heather - I can understand your nerves about the next tx - I'd be exactly the same. In fact I am, since my one and only attempt at IVF was cancelled due to no eggs, I think that's part of the reason I gave up tx if I'm honest. It takes real courage, but it WILL be worth it when you have your baby to hold (non-furry, small eared type.)

Hiya fishface and ally - thanks so much for "being there with me in my pain" (god, you can tell I used to be a bloody social worker can't you?) re. the tv situation.

Well, AF arrived today on day 52!!! Very unusual for me, but I think it was because I started going to the gym - I always stop ovulating when I start a new exercise routine. And the house move probably disrupted it too, like you Littlejen. Anyway, I'm so pleased its come cos, despite being in a lot of pain today, at least I know I haven't started the menopause yet, and that there's still at least a chance of me conceiving naturally. Ho hum.

Hi to everyone else - sorry I can't remember everyone yet, 

love, joxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Jo - Glad AF arrived, shame I couldn't save you few £ on the love film.. oh well.

Tracey -well done on the swim, I'll pm you about the belt.

Srah - Glad consult was good, sometimes they are so nice a.   Lucky you holiday!

LJ - I hope my babes are born in December that would make them over the 32 week mark but more likey they will be here november, but who knows.

Hi to the rest of the gang.

I'm not having a good day.  Had row with Tim last night and this mornign.  I'm tired and hormaonal and fed up here on my own all the time, tim is out most nights and I hardly speak to anyone.  Wish I could run away.  Flat is a mess and I need to do the cleaning but it takes such a huge amount of effort to do anything.  Had a water infection but anti-biotics not worked so back to the drs later. My 2 best mates one moved to Devon last year and the other flew out to thailand last week for a few months so feel very deserted.  Meeting my friend who always makes me feel crap about having trips for lunch tom and worried I might either cry if she says anything or hit her!  

Just ate huge piece of chocolate cake instead of lunch.... not a good idea really.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry i'll catch up later but just wanted to tell you that I caved in and rang the clinic and had my scan today.

  I've One blob with a heartbeat. Its exactly the right size so extremely happy!! Yippee.


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Laurab -   So sorry you are feeling down - I'm sorry I didn't read before I posted my big jumping things!! Please don't feel like that, its just the hormones they really make you have lots of rows and upsets.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooo, congrats on the heartbeat Beans!

Laura - Tim should NOT be going out most nights with you hugely preggers with trips. What's up with him? Give him a dry slap from me!
You're bound to be piddled off with staying at home all the time, but for you to be home alone is just crap.  

Will your family come and do some cleaning for you? Or hire someone - cleaners don't cost that much and they'd be done in a couple of hours. It'd be worth it for the peace it would give you. If Tim can afford to be out so much you can afford a cleaner!  

JoM - AF is so unpredictable when you don't want her to be! Glad she's finally arrived.

Sarah - gawd, that hotel looks gorgeous! We went to the DR for our honeymoon and had a bar in the pool - bliss! My two favourite things cheek by jowl - drinkies and swimming!

OMG LilJen! Eight PR babies in one month would be so great! We'd be such a productive thread for so-called no-hopers, wouldn't we?

Tracey - good on you for swimming! I read recently that dieting was a surefire way to put ON weight! Makes sense to me - your body goes into famine when it has less than it needs. The only way to drop weight and for it to stay off is exercise. I certainly found when we moved to this village it dropped off as I went for longer and longer walks with the doggles.

Popsi - it must be similar to tx but more drawn out - lots of hurdles to jump! Hope you leap them easily.

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello all x 

Laura - I PMed you x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - OMG that site had me in stitches!!  

Swinny - glad you had a positive consultation with BUPA.  Hope they can resolve the endo and it sounds as though you are responding quite well for someone with endo.     The hotel looks gorgeous!!

Laura - sorry you are feeling low. It must be the hormones messing you around. Try not to worry too much.  

Beans - fab news that you have a bean!!  And it's great they have a heartbeat.  You must be so pleased and excited!

Jo - glad AF finally appeared.

Ally - hi there!

Miranda - Nice to see you; I am really hoping for a bumper PR crop in December!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Laura hun you sound so down. It's soul destroying being on your own all of the time. I remember climbing the walls when I was in plaster after breaking my foot. i thought I was going mental. Chin up sweetie. Wish I was closer then I could come over with some Ben & jerry's and a load of DVD's and we could have brain melt together.

Beans -    lovely news about seeing the little bean's heartbeat.

Jo - Glad AF has arrived. 52 days...what a bl**dy nightmare!!

Mirra - Oh yeah it looks amazing. We stayed at the Gran Bahia Principe in Mexico twice now and the hotels are amazing. Lap of luxury. Can't really afford it but bu**er it. had a rotten year so I'm going to end it on a relaxing luxurious note!! How's our little Boblet?? 

Little jen - Lovely piccie of Kate, her bump is soooooooo cute. So what've I missed, where are you up to. Are you having fun trying naturally??

Beachy - Has the tiling been completed to your satisfaction??

Nix - Happy birthday for yessterday xx

Steph - You must be sooooo excited now. I've got everything crossed for you hun   

Well the ultrasound confirmed that my endo is back. Got to wait now to see what my Bupa consultant says and also what Care think. I am hoping that it won't delay my FET. 

Hello to Emma, Fishface, Ally, Droogie, Popsi,Tracey and all the many others that I know i'll have missed
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   was going to text and ask how'd you got on with results?  How long will it take for appt at Care?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

I've got my follow up at Care on the 22nd, so with a bit of luck I may have been back to Bupa for the ultrasound scan results with my consultant and then we'll have a clearer picture of what to do next.

When've you got your tests? Have they given you a date yet?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will they laser it, Sarah? Or just plough ahead? How bad is it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We've had the bloods taken for karyoptying and my hysterescopy is booked for the 30th of Sept.  How are you? x x x x x 

Hi Miranda x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi just a quickie to answer your questions about my progress... there is none yet lol

we still waiting the call for social worker to visit, but as still assured we will be on course in November but i am doubtful and think it will be the new year <but thats just me easier to look on the worse case senario than be disapointed but DH is sure we will be in november   hope he is right) 

its a bit like tx lots of waiting around, but hopefully we will have our babie(s) a lot sooner than the 8 years its taken us to get this far (well we will for sure if everything goes ok  )

sarah i also have endo .. its a nightmare and AF's are bloody agony !!!! i had all mind removed along with an ovary and fallopian tube 3 years ago so although it was all gone then its still sooooo painful


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

hello all - just checking in to see how Laura is feeling now? Hope a bit better  

A x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread. I am currently on a short protocol, day 7 of stimms, and following my scan today, they confirmed i have a pathetic 3 follicles.    Have any of you ladies who are poor responders ever cancelled a treatment due to a low number of follies? As long as my follies reach a suitable size i don't intend to cancel even though i think the clinic don't like to do ec with so few follies. However, if the follies don't continue to grow over the weekend then i will think about cancelling. My worry is that if i cancelled this cycle, i may not even respond at all on a future cycle - as am on max dose of menopur at the moment. Any pearls of wisdom / advice?

Hiya Popsi - i'm sure you'll hear soon about your induction / information course.  

Cheers

Moth x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Moth* - hi there  and welcome to the thread  Sorry you have had a poor response so far - there are quite a few of us on this thread who have cancelled a cycle due to poor or no response. It's a tough decision to make - personally I have always gone ahead to EC even with 2 follies - on one cycle I was told I had just 2 follies on the Friday and got 5 eggs at EC 3 days later on the Monday! Go figure! 

Are you paying for this cycle or is it an NHS go? If you are on an NHS cycle it is sometimes worth cancelling and hoping that the next try will have a better response, as most PCTs pay for a* complete *cycle so you could try again for free if you cancel. When you say you are on the higest dose of Menopur, how high? as some clinics class 450 as highest dose and my old UK clinic gave me 600. Sometimes a change in drug can help - some ladies respond better on Menopur, some on Gonal-F, some on a mixture of the two. Do you mind me asking how old you are and what your recent FSH reading has been?

I hope that there will be some progress at your next scan, and wish you lots of luck. 

*Laura* - I messaged you on the Jinemed thread - really hope things are better now. 

*Swinny* - good to hear from you - so sorry the endo is back  - I'm worried that mine is back too as last month's AF was awful (had mine lasered this time last year).  Hopefully I'll get pregnant very soon and so won't have to worry about it!    Hope you can get your sorted out/that it won't affect November's tx.  The hotel looks fab! 

*Beans* - fantastic news re your scan - so pleased for you! 

*Droogie* - loved the cat website - thanks for posting that link! 

Sorry for no more personals - need to get to bed as shattered!  to everybody and hope you all have a lovely weekend in spite of the blinking  Going to start some packing tomorrow, which will be weird as it's really hot in Brno at the moment (apparently!), but could change soon - so will be packing summer stuff and winter stuff too methinks - I've just pulled all my winter stuff out to wear as it was so horrible today. 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Steph

I guess no one can predict what's going to happen! I am 41 so am self funding, this is my first treatment. I am on 450iu of Menopur - i read on another thread that someone was on a max dose of 600iu, but my clinic seems to class 6ampoules of Menopur as max dose, but this is something i will check with them. I haven't had a recent fsh, my last fsh result from 10 months ago was 6.8. My amh is 3.6 so is quite low, plus i have an underactive thyroid! It's weird though, as when i had a scan at my consultation appointment, it was cd21, and they said i had lots of follicles (So without any drugs, i had a bunch of follicles on both ovaries -which i saw on the monitor- and now, after being on stimulating drugs, i have only three - maybe my ovaries don't like the drugs   )

Anyway, will wait for next scan to see if the ''3 amigos'' are continuing to grow. Thank you for your response.   

Moth x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Moth!

I'd say, with those blood results and antrals you should have a much better response - I think I'd be tempted to try another cycle with a different drug protocol.

Was that antral follicle count where they saw lots of follies done just before this cycle? It can really vary wildly from month to month.

Maybe try another cycle with the same dose but go for a mix of Gonal F and Menopur - Laura got lots more eggs on that. I didn't get more eggs, but I did get more follicles!

Are they happy with your oestrogen levels do you know?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Miranda

My first scan was in May and that was when i saw lots of follicles. I agree that maybe a different drug may give better results, sadly we never know how we'll respond until the cycle starts - and it's a bit late then isn't it! Not sure about my oestrogen levels - i haven't asked, and they haven't mentioned it. Not even sure if they've checked it to be honest. I know i had quite a few blood tests last year - day 3 and day 21 bloods etc, but they'd be out of date now. Don't they normally re do them if they're over 6months old?

I don't even know whether i'll try another cycle, obviously the money is a big factor and dp and i decided at the start that we didn't want to end up in huge debt. But i know once you start this journey, it's hard to end it   Think it sends you crazy! LOL, No offence intended to my fellow FF's of course!

Thanks for your reply.  

Moth x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy   Not long then to wait now. I am feeling loads better to be honest. It’s surprising really as I felt dreadful a couple of weeks ago, but I’ve had time to sort it through in my head and I’m feeling better because I’m doing something about my problems so I don’t feel as helpless now. I needed to hear from my consultant that she didn’t think the endo was the reason for the embryo’s not implanting. It’s a pi**er that my endo is back but to be honest at the moment I’d rather just live with it until we’ve finished our treatment. I don’t want any hold ups and if it means dealing with the pain then so be it. To be honest I’ve always suffered with my AF so suffering a bit longer won’t do me any harm.

Mirra   Not sure to what extent my endo is now. Back in 2003 I had to have a laparotomy for laser surgery for the endo and a cystectomy. I am definitely not going through that again at the moment. Hopefully it’s not as bad as it was then and it can be treated medically rather than surgically. Should know in the next few weeks when I get my follow up. 

Popsi   I kind of knew a while back that my endo had returned but I’d put my blinkers on and just dosed myself up to the eyeballs each and every AF. Not good, but unfortunately necessary to get through it. It’s bl*8dy agony isn’t it!! My goodness after reading about your surgery I feel quite lucky. God that must have been horrendous to get over that op. Sending you a big   for that one you brave girl xx
Good luck with the adoption process and I hope you get your little baby very soon x

Moth   Hi, check out my details at the bottom. I had 2 cycles cancelled due to poor response whilst I was on the highest dose of Puregon. I moved clinics and changed drugs and went on to have 2 normal cycles so far. You may need a different drug as we all respond so differently. Don’t lose heart matey xx

Steph   You just know don’t you. My AF’s have been getting gradually worse, so much so that I passed out and threw up on my last one. I have just been sticking my head in the sand because I can’t afford any delays. The only reason that I went back now is because I wanted re-assurance that it wasn’t the cause of my last 2 attempts not working. Cr*p isn’t it!!! 
Oh I so hope that this is your turn babes, you really do deserve it xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Moth -you should get yur E2 checked while stimming because it's an indication of how many eggs are in those follicles. It's not infallible, but just another way to tell how the cycle is going. Do they take blood from you when they scan you?

Have you thought of tx abroad to save a bit of cash? Quite a few of us have been to the Jinemed in Istanbul and a few to Reprofit in the Czech Republic. We're finding the quality of care much better as well as being cheaper and including a holiday!

Hmmn, May was a wee while ago, so perhaps you could get an antral count done each month to check for a good month like that again. We can all respond so differently on different months. And as Sarah says, you can have a vey different response on different drugs.

Sarah - it must be so hard to have all that pain on top of everything. Hopefully you can get on top of it and get those frosties back where they belong.

Steph - hello! Are you geting excited?

Laura - are you about today? Hope you're feeling better after horsewhipping that chap of yours! Tell him we want him to take you out for a nice meal.  

I've just been for another nap - feel like I've had a virus I'm that floppy and wan! But I was really cheered up that Rachel won last night - a victory for the nice people of this world!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you ladies for all your advice, it's certainly food for thought. 

What will be, will be. I'll let you know how the scan goes on Monday.

Miranda, your baby looks gorgeous, you must be thrilled to be a mum. Hope you don't get too many sleepless nights!   Hope you're feeling better.

Enjoy your weekend.

Moth x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie - had a message from Gab earlier (Lollipop) - she is now in Australia living her new life with her DH and DS! 

Here it is:

Hello my love, lovely to hear from you..yes we are here now and enjoying our new start.s I keep losing wireless as we are using a hotspot... Wishing you all the best this time..The clinic has such good press Im sure you will be in safe hands..and just look at the success rates even more successful than Jinemed so its def the place to be...Give Paul lots of Hugs for us...We have just opened a bank account which was an exciting time for us. Its really wierd starting again. Anyway willl post this before I lose it please give my love to all the girls...and Good luck to Ems wont be long now..tell her Ill pop over for a cup of english tea LOL...lots of hugs love and kisses..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Speaking of Emma - not seen seen you lately hon - hope you are OK? 

I'm really excited/scared/nervous all rolled into one about going on Wednesday - got loads to do before we go away so might not be on much in next few days but will be taking laptop with me and will let you know how I get on - will try to pop on again before I go!

Lots of love to all and heaps of 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Steph - I'm here and have been reading but just been too tired to post (shameful excuse I know!).  Thanks for the Gabs update - I'll send her a message on **.  Where abouts in Oz did she emigrate to?  I'm so pleased that all seems to be going well for her - she deserves some happiness.  As for you Mrs!!  I can't believe you're going to Brno in 4 days!!!!  To me it's come around so quickly, but I can imagine for you the time has dragged.  When is your donor's EC?  Do you have any idea how she's responding to stimms?  How are you feeling about it all?  Nervous?  Excited??  Wishing you all the luck in the world for the next few weeks     

Hello to everyone else     

Beans - Fab news on your scan and seeing your little person inside of you.  It's such a relief to know that all is well, isn't it?

All well here, just getting bigger everyday.  I will try and post an updated piccie of me soon, I promise    Got another antenatal appointment on Tuesday so should get a scan and another estimate of the baby's weight.  Everything is now ready for the baby....I just need it to arrive now.  Still very hot here in Honkers, so am not getting out much during the heat of the day or if I do I just get cabs everywhere (v cheap here).  The apartment is now spotless as I've cleaned from top to bottom in anticipation of LO's arrrival.  Have just had a big shopping delivery today, so if we're marooned in the apartment due to typhoons we'll at least have lots of food to eat!!

Will try and do some personals later...big kisses to you all


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Steph - Whoops!  Just seen that your ticker now says THREE days!!!!!!  How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh all very quite today!

Just a quickie for me as been decorating/ cleaning all day, have estate agent over in the morning to value our flat for renting. 

Back killing me so off to bed in a jiffy.

Emma -Wow how exciting... not long at all now!! How are you feeling?

Steph -   I just KNOW this is going to be your time.

Gab  -Wow that seemed to happen all of a sudden!  How exciting... bet its lovely and hot!  

Beans - Fab news!  A little heartbeat! Woo Hoo!! One little baked bean!

Moth - Welcome! As Mirra said I did alot better on a combination. I got 2 eggs on 450 menopur and 7 on a combination of both Gonal F and Menopur and Letrozole. 3 Follies is ok anyway, they normally go ahead with 3 follies.    

Sarah - So when will FET start?  Or you have to have that other appointment first?

Beachy - I'm so glad things are finally moving for you.  

Mirra - Hows you and the bobster?

Ally - Thanks for your PM.  

Hello to the rest of the PR gang.

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Laura- sounds like you've been busy x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been, I'm a bit dead on my feet, feel fine then it just hits me.

Off for a soak.

Oh Merse was asking about meet up, said I wasn't sure what was happening now but she wants t be kept informed if any plans emerge!

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m still happy to meet up with you all, just let me know x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everone

AF arrived this afternoon so I will be starting my tx at the Lister next week.  I am much more nervous than last time.  I wanted a short protocol but it means you dont ease into as on long.  Maybe that is why am more nervous.  

Moth.  I only had 2 follicies last time.  At Guys where I was they dont scan you until 9 days after stimms so it was too late to do anything.  Although they recomended I switch to IUI I wannted to go ahead.  I only got one egg which fertilised.  Although I got a BFN I don't regret going ahead.  I would have found it more difficult to cancel the cycle I think.
I am 42 and this time am on 450 of menopure.

Steph.  Good luck.  You so deserve for it to be your time.

We took MIL out for lunch for her birthday today. I ate so much all I wanted to do was sleep in the afternoon bt had to be polite and listen to her talking and talking and talking and talking!!!  At least I didn't need to say much!.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

*Em* - good to see you hon! Good luck at scan on Tuesday - you are due on the same day as my SIL and she looks ready to pop so expect you are the same!  I think Gab has gone to Melbourne 

My donor's EC isn't actually until Monday 15th September, we wanted to go out a few days before this so that we could definitely get some of DH's  frozen as back up just in case. ET will be on either 18th or 20th Septembr, and I fly back on the 21st.  I might get to find out how my donor is responding when I visit the clinic on Thursday hopefully.    Have been thinking about her loads and hope she is doing OK - this will be the second time she has donated, the last time resulted in a BFP for the couple, so am feeling cautiously optimistic!   

*Tracey* - good luck for starting your next cycle next week, hope so much it will work for you this time   

Beachy and Laura - Hi!  good luck with the estate agent Laura 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Laura - Wow, 20 weeks now!!  How doses it feel to know that you're over half way there?  What's the longest they'll let you go with trips?  Sorry to hear your backs killing you.  My starts hurting if I sit down for too long, so I have to make sure I don't veg on the sofa all night!

Tracey - Oooo, sometimes it's nice just to stuff your face with as much food as you can manage    I'm doing that on a regular basis at the mo!!  Sending you masses of luck for this cycle.  How soon will the Lister scan you once you've started stimms?   

Beach -    How are you doing?

Steph - Oh yes, I recall your donor having a proven history - I'm optimistic for you as well!!!  I forgot your SIL is due the same day as me.  I do feel huge at the mo, but then a lot of people tell me that I don't look that big    I've plucked up the courage to book a pre & post baby photo shoot - my pre baby shoot is this Thursday.  It's my Christmas pressent from DH.  I'm not sure if I'll have another pregnancy so want some nice memories of this one.  All the photos that DH seems to take of me show my several chins or my bingo wings    The lady I'm having the shoot with is very good at airbrushing apparently  

xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Shelly!

I should put thoughts of the menopause out of your mind - after all, your FSH is normal. Some nurses think they know more than they do, and think nothing of worrying us with their expertise!

Make sure you get your AMH (anti-mullerian hormone) tested in that hormone profile, then you have a proper number to work with. But even if it comes back terribly low, remember that several of us here have got pregnant with terribly low AMH.

The good news is that you had 100% fertilisation! So you have a good chance once they've worked out how to treat you.

The Lister specialises is treating poor responders, but me, lauraB and Bugle all got our BFPs in Turkey, at the Jinemed clinic. They are fab - so lovely and expert, and because they don't have the godawful HFEA they can be much more flexible in their approach.

The other thing to try, if your AMH comes back low, is DHEA - a steroid hormone you ca order from the US on the net. We've had a couple of people fall naturally after taking it, and a good few have successful cycles after taking it.

If you haven't a clue what AMH and DHEA are, say so and I'll PM you some studies.

Morning Emma! You getting scared now? The last six weeks were the hardest for me - the worry was immense!

Steph - whoo! Nearly there! Only a week till EC!

Hello to everyone else! Gosh it's quiet on here at the mo. Is the next person cycling Steph?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Shelly - I do think, as I said on your peer support post, that you haven't had the greatest treatment here.  You say you've not had a day 2/3 hormone profile done so it seems as though they went in a bit blind when treating you and didn't really know what dose to give you, since they based it on tests done at a random time in your cycle.  I agree with Miranda it would be good to ask for an AMH test but don't despair if it's on the low side! It's just a matter of getting the full picture.  

The Lister certainly might be a good place to go but I would defiitely consider the Jinemed in Turkey. As Miranda says, there are fewer constraints out there and they have got some great results for this thread!!

I also wouldn't listen too much to the nurses.  They mean well but sometimes they just don't know enough.  One lady here recently was told her AMH was drastically low by a nurse but her consultant agreed with us that there was really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all!

Hi Shelly. So sorry to hear about your traumatic IVF cycle. I had a very similar cycle and I think it was one of the worst things I've ever been through (I'm lucky to have had a fairly good life so far, I know.) Most of us on here know what you are going through.

Like the others, I can't believe the nurse made such a flippant comment! I was in a similar situation in that my periods were all over the place before the IVF. However, my FSH was consistently really good. After my poor response (1 follie and I immature egg collected) I had my AMH tested, and the result was low. I also found out that my mum had a premature menopause, and the clinic said I would nvere conceive with my own eggs. After the IVF I had no periods for months, then about 18 months ago they came back and were as regular as clockwork every 26 days, and have been since, except when I exercise strenuously). I was convinced that I'd started the menopause after my periods stopped after IVF, but I'm now having regular cycles. And taking DHEA - I'm, planning a natural pregnancy for early 2009 girls, so watch this space!

Laura - I too should be cleaning the house as my parents are coming to stay for a week tomorrow (can't waut, NOT!). However, I'm knackered after the house move, and the thought of cleaning 3 bathrooms in this huge place (we had one tiny shower room in the last teeny weeny cottage!) so just went back to bed for a snooze!!! I really need to get on...  So where are you going to live if you're putting your flat up for rent?? Have I missed something

Steph and Tracey - how exciting starting tx again!! I really really hope its both your times this time as you both so deserve it. 

Hi Moth, Em, Miranda, Sarah and everyone else I've missed. Off to clean now!
love,
jo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Shelly - As the others have said, don't give up yet there are lots of things that can be done.  

Jo - 3 Bathrooms!!!  OMG your a millionaire!! We need to move as only have a one bed... my mission this week is to find a house, estate agent was nice but didn't get quite as much for the flat as hoped so may get another quote in later in the week. 

LJ - You settled into your new house?

miranda - Oh quite piccy of the little fella.

Of to lunch with lady from work in a mo... feel shattered but be nice to get out.

XX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

millionaire! I wish. No, we rent this chapel from friends who are in Australia while I try to sell my house (with 1 bathroom.) Hope you manage to find a luvely house hun.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Jo I bet your a online secret millionaire and are going to give us all a big pot of dosh each for IVF or a house!!    Oh I'm your best friend!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

yep, you've sussed it, I am!!! 



Actually, DP did win the lottery last week....£70, but better than nothing. Didn't take me long to spend it tho....


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I was so sure I would win the £92m on the euro millions last friday.  Bought 3 tickets online and was very surprised not to get an email saying I was a multi millionnaire - I had worked out how I was going to spend it. I was going to set up a charitable trust, my job would be to administer the trust and just give away money all day - how fab would that be.  I would of course have given grants to all of you to have as much tx as you need, have constant spa treatments to relax you during the process and take the whole time off work!!!  I bet someone selfish won it who won't give much away. 

Shelly. My last tx was almost exactly the same as yours.  I only got 1 egg.  I have been taking DHEA  for the last 8-9 weeks and start tx at the Lister tomorrow.

I must say tx is almost addictive. I was determined to just have one go, then after my last miscarriage said that is it.  Now am even thinking of what next after this tx (hopefully that won't be necessary).

Laura, I posted the maternity belt today so hopefully it will arrive tomorrow or Wednesday.

I have friends coming this weekend.  One is very very fussy and although she is much too polite to comment if my house is dirty I know she would be thinking it so I am going to have to go on a major cleaning spree before Friday.  Trouble is the hoover packed up yesterday!!!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

well, I finished cleaning the whole house...you wouldn't know tho...  Its taken me all day. I'm not particularly looking forward to my parents staying - all though I love them, its always a bit of a trial as my dad is an **** (he can't help himself) and I really don't like him as a person. He's such a prejudiced bigot to the point that I can't sit and watch the news with him as he makes such offensive, racist, sexist, homophobic comments all the time and we end up having a row. If only he'd keep his opinions to himself, grrr!!!! As you can probably tell, I'm getting myself worked up into such a state already!!!! I usually cope with the visitation by getting smashed on the old pinot grigio - that's the plan this time too- mellows me out  abit.... 

However, he is bringing my 2 lovely collies home!! Yay!! He's been looking after them while we've been moving house etc, and they're coming home tomorrow. I've really missed them. I saw a lovely furry big dog bed I know Jess would love yesterday..trying to stop myself from buying it as I can't afford £49.....

Tracey - keep on with the lottery then girl! We love you! I know what you mean about tx being addictive - I said never again, but I'm starting to think again now.... I'm sending you loads of good vibes for this cycle  .
love, 
jo x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyone

A really quick one from me as back in school and have tons of planning and prep to do before tomorrow!!!

Laura - 20 weeks!!! Fantastic!! Sorry about the back ache - me too at the moment - too much bending down at work me thinks!

Emma - how exciting - you're nearly there!!!! Glad everything is in tip top condition ready for the new arrival!

Steph loads of luck for your trip - it all sounds very exciting!"!!

Gabs - wow I can't believe u are in OZ - we all seem to have moved on so much since our meeting in Feb!!

beans - congrats on HB!!!

As for me - had MW app last week - she said it is a very long baby!? ? I hope that doesn't mean wide as well !!! - we are a bit baffled about this as neither of us is particularly tall - 21 wk scan also showed baby had long legs!!!!!
Spent yesterday in casualty - DH and my dad wee cutting down a tree - branch hit ladder and dad flew to ground- weight of chainsaw dislocated  and broke his elbow - they took 2 attempts and 5 hours to discover it wouldn't go back by painful manipulation - so he had to have surgery - yeouch!!! DH ok, Dad not so!!!
Anyway better go and do some work/ dinner etc...Sorry for lack of personals, but a big  to everyone about to embark on tx!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh your poor Dad Bugle - that sounds really painful.

Jo, I am glad you are getting your collies back - you must have really missed them.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh God, your poor dad Bugle!

There was a guy in A&E when Pete was having his heart tests, howling and howling from the pain of a dislocated elbow. I still remember the pain of dislocating my shoulder  after I drunkenly tried to take my two dogs out with the psycho hound next door a few years back. oooooouch.

Jo - must be really hard to not like your dad. They all press your buttons, even if you like them, so you have a doubly hard time of it. I keep saying to Robert how annoying I am going to be for the next 18 years. He looks at me now as if he can't possibly believe it of course...

Tracey - you tx addict!   It is a bit like scratchcards - one day you just KNOW you'll win, if only you have another shot.

Oo, Shelly - quick work! Let us know what replies you get. Linz has a similar situation and the Jinemed are treating her very soon, so I reckon you'll get a positive response there.

Laura - I was wondering when you'd get round to househunting! Is this planned for before the birth then?


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind me jumping in with a question.  I know someone on this thread will be able to help me.. I read it from time to time and have picked up all sorts of great advice.

I am quite confused about antral follicle counts.  I have just started seeing a new gynae who gave me a very detailed scan and told me one ovary had 2 follicles and the other 6 or 7.  I'm 41 and he said the first ovary with 2 follicles was worse than he'd expect for my age but the other one is excellent and one he'd expect for someone much younger than me.  The problem I have which explains years of unsuccessful ttc is that my one good tube is linked to the one bad ovary but that's another story....

My question is I've just been reading up on antral follicle counts on the internet and saw that an antral follicle count of 6 isn't particularly good.  Does anyone know what it should be?

Any help and advice very gratefully received.  Or should I post this on peer support?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Meadey 

Antral follicle counts vary so much from person to person and they can vary a little from month to month too. I have a very low antral follicle count when scanned last it was only 2 on each and I am only 35, I think Miranda had a low antral follicle count too (and she is proud mum to little Robert!) I was told that for most clinics they need about 8-10 follicles (total) to give you a go with IVF (well at least that was what UCH ACU told me, I have since found the Lister in London is happy to treat me and others in the same boat). I am guessing that natural conception may be more limited due to your not so great tube but you sound like a great candidate for IVF. I personally think your follicle count sounds great!! Good luck! 

Hi everyone else - had a bit of a flat day - just had a little cry on my bed   - been to gym again though - so now off to polish off a load of chocolate (well its better than just eating the chocolate i guess!!)

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Meadey - Yep, I had two or maybe three on each ovary at the age of 34! And it does fluctuate month to month, so those numbers aren't set in stone - you could have six on the good ovary next month.
But I would say that forget the numbers, as it's really quality that counts if you're over 35.

Have a look at DHEA is my tip, and focus on quality, because that's our best chance of a pregnancy, not getting three million eggs like it would be in our 20s. 

Eight or nine antrals in someone of 41 is great - really it is, so stop worrying about that, and move away from the Google! You have fewer and fewer eggs as time wears on, of course, but in fact with that amount you could egg share!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fruck! 

Just did loads of personals and lost post.... on the laptop in  bed as gonna try have restful day as cervix was agony yest. dam laptop lead is not working still and so comp won't charge and lead just falls out all the time.... so fustrating!

Fed up as can't find anywhere nice to live and didn't get as much as we hoped for our flat so looks like we gonna spend fortune on a dump.  

I'llpost then come back for personals in case it goes.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bugle - Oh poor dad hope he ok?

Miramda - Hows the BF going? 

Tracy - Thank you!

Emma - Nearly time!

Ally - You are good with the gym!

Beachy - hello

XX


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

funny the talk of Antral foliclies today.  I had never heard of them before.
I had my baseline scan at the Lister this morning and was told I had 6 antral follies on one side and 1 or 2 on the other. I was very excited as I thought this sounded great considering I only produced 2 follies after stimming last time.  Should I be cautiously optimistic that I might get more than 2 follies this time?

I have all my drugs and had a demo from the nurse.  I start tomorrow. I am terrified that I won't be able to do the mixing of 6 vials of menopure and I will make a mess of the very expensive drugs.  I am also nervous because she said it might "sting a bit" when they usualy say "oh, you won't feel a thing".  I suppose I shoudl be able to put up with a little sting as if successful there will be more than a little sting when I give birth!!!

sorry no time for personals as I am at work and didn't get here until 10.45 due to my apt this morning.

Except to say Ally    having a good old weep will hopefully make you feel better.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Oh that all sounds good.  I have exactly the same on my follies count on the last cycle and got 7 eggs!    As for hurting, I've never thought menopur hurts any more than any oher little needle?  As for mixing... yes it is a bit of a bore but you do speed up after a few days.  Although I was obsesed with getting the very last scrap out of the bottles which took ages!!  

Ally - How you doing today? I juts had some cake in your honor!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It certainly sounds encouraging Tracey!
The more you worry, the more you'll shake when doing the Menopur - it's typical! I found the jabs didn't hurt a bit, as they're such a fine needle into the tum. make sure you pinch the flesh to be jabbed and you'll feel nothing.

Laura - it's not! I finally gave up last week - we're doing so much better on formula. It's been a total struggle from the start, TBH. And I'm on my fifth lots of anti-Bs since the birth! Soon to be joined by more I think - I've got a painful ear infection now. It's like my immune system has collapsed!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Forgot to say belts arrived this morning... I look so attractive! Just wearig the thin one to start with... I'll let you know how I go.  Oh I should have let you have my last name too... funny getting mail addressed to Laurab!!  

Miranda - Oh well you did it through the most important time, I don't think it makes a difference once your onto the milk  bit.  

We have no food in so I need to muster some lunch out of odds and ends!  Cup of tea and then back in bed for Dr's!   Refusing to go out for anything today!

Had productive morning writing letters of complaint to various places!    Trying to creat extra revenue for rent on a house!!


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Ally and Miranda for your advice - much appreciated.  I'll stop worrying now and stay away from google.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Steph - Just a quickie to wish you safe flight for tom.... got everything crossed for you my lovey. XXXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie.. hope all us PR girls are ok xx  

tracy.. i found that when i did my menopur that it was easier to break the suctions on the amps before decanting it ! i did this by piercing each one with a sterile needle without the syringe before hand.. i found it helped mixing.. only did it for a few days till i got used to the the syringe having a mind of its own due to suction lol 


well we are on   today... see the ticker


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! Well done Popsi! 

Must feel great to be on track!

Steph - good luck and bon voyage bird! xxx

Shelly - well done on making an appt! First step on a successful journey I hope.

Luara - who have you complained to so far?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Popsi - wonderful news about your SW visit!! Make sure you bake some bread and brew some coffee when they come - seems to help people feel comfortable!!! 

Tracey - loads of good luck with tx, antral follicle counts sounds great - DHEA The Menopur is not bad, I agree with Mir - pinch the skin and those needles are like little hairs they are so thin, and just put the plunger down slowly. Really hope your follicle count is a wonderful sign.

Laura & Mir - this secret millionaire looks like a corker!! Laura I have a stack of complaints I would like to lodge - can I give you the details??  

Steph - good lucks from the PR thread too!! 

JoMac - how did your weekend go - hope you managed to stop yourself from throttling your dad - I almost throttled mine today - I have worked for him for 11 years - sometimes it all becomes a bit much!! 

I am really happy tonight as me and ben booked to go to St Tropez (sounds very posh but ryan air and the only affordable hotel in the area!!) for 4 nights!! So happy - cant wait to have this break - we are off on Saturday morning!! 

Hope everyone having lovely evenings x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips on the menopure.  I can't remember if I mentioned I will have to do my first lot in a restaurant toilet as I am going out straight from work tomorrrow.  I cant' cancel as it has been arranged for 3 months with some old work colleagues.

Mirander. I forgot to say before, Robert looks so cute in his bouncer.

Popsi, not long until your first visit - hooray.  It hadnt occured to me to break the vacuum seal first - good tip.

Laura, when I win the next Euro millions roll over, which might be more than the measley £92million that I didn't win I will buy you a nice big house with enough bedrooms for all five of you  

Ally, have a fab  time in St Tropez - I wonder if you will see Joan Collins!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - Oh holiday! I'm jealous! 

Miranda- Oh I can complain about everything!  

Steph -  

Tracey - Mixing 6 menopur in a restaurant loo!!!!    I'd wait til you get home... 

Popsi - Oh social worker visit... get some good biccies and herbal tea in!    Wonder if anyone has had a ticker about me!

XX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

laura... i did not know you were a sw ...hmmm i know where to come to pick brains now when your home all day  <only teasing ya i know its confidential x>


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunatley Adoption is not my area otherwise I'd be givng all you lots of babies!! But seriously if you have any queries I may be able to help or find out stuff for you.  I wonder if they will be late!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Laura.. thank you honey thats really kind of you   ...i am terrified of the visit tho lol even though i have chatted to her loads and she is really really lovely .. .my appointment is 4.30pm so i bet she will be running late by that time lol


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh Tracey - popped in to see how your scan went - great news on the antrals!!  if it makes you feel even better - on this cycle, i had NONE after two weeks of the pill!!  the sonographer tried to tell me it was normal but I didn't believe her ! however there was sod all I could do about it then except see what happened...

also I agree with Laura, you don't need to take the menopur at a particular time except 'the evening' so 5pm if there's somewhere good at work, or 11pm will be alright - it's a fiddle with 6 so make it easy on yourself.  the cetrotide you do need to take at particular times and an hour away from your menopur but for the first week you can suit yourself - they just suggest you do it at the same time each night so that people remember..   - show me the person who forgets they're doing IVF!!!

Steph, so excited that you'll probably be in Brno by the time you see this - woohoo such a short time till you are pupo!  Hope that your lovely donor is going to respond really well and that you are well looked after there.  

Ally - hello again this evening !  am watching secret millionaire on +1 - her house was pretty jaw dropping so far!

Miranda, gorgeous pic - he looks like he's loving that bouncer, very impressive!  Glad you're not BF any more, you gave it your all and if it's a relief to stop, that means you've done the right thing doesn't it.  My mate has just stopped after about 4 months and she's chuffed, she was finding it a bind.  

JoM - hope that tv bloke gets you reconnected soon though at least your dogs will be a comfort in the meantime!

Laura, hope something good crops up on the housing front - sometimes it appears when you least expect it with houses.  congrats on getting to 20 weeks!

Popsi - great news on your visit - good luck, hope it's enjoyable and not nerve wracking

had my scan today and saw a weeny lovely little heartbeat, we are so chuffed!  good luck everyone


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! Great feeling, to see that heartbeat for the first time!

I loved Secret Millionnaire this week - such a sad story behind her life really - just shows you can be minted and miserable too. Mind, I'd rather be minted and miserable than skint and sad any day of the week.

Just watching Other People's Breastmilk, just to make me feel worse!  

Blimey - some bloke cured his cancer by drinking it...


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh I'm on +1 so about to start - agreed re the secret millionaire - poignant!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

quickie! 

*Juicy* - I'm not actually gone yet - am off tomorrow - taking the laptop so will let you all know how I get on.  So pleased the scan went well today - brilliant! ^calppaing^

*Ally* - have a great holiday! 

*Popsi* - good luck for SW visit   

*Traceymo *- your antrals sound great  - good luck for starting stims    - I really hope this cycle will work for you. I agree with Claire - the jabs don't _have_ to be dead on the same time each day - am sure it wouldn't matter if you started the first day's jab a couple of hours late. I might be the only person who found Menopur really, really stingy - it helps if you leave it to settle for a couple of mins once you've mixed it all, and inject very slowly. 

*Laura* - good luck with the letters of complaint! hope you can get your mitts on some more cash   

*Shelly38* - welcome to the thread  good luck and let us know how you get on 

*Miranda* - hope your ear is better soon :=* love the new pic of Robert - Boinnnnngggg!!! looks like so much fun - I want one!  (and a baby!)

Sorry to those I've missed -  to all!

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
2nd IVF at Lister - consultation 27/03/08 - hoping to cycle in May/June '08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - appointment 20/07/08, treatment in August 2008? *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - currently trying to lower FSH/reviewing options for IVF - going to Jinemed, Turkey in September '08 for 1st IVF*LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 4 eggs - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - start downregging end Sept '08 (1st IVF cancelled 30/07 due to poor response) *Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment at Ceram sometime next year - on waiting list*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Shelly38*2nd IVF - consultation at Lister 10/10/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - IVI Alicante, Spain - September/October 2008 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Stephjoy*1st DE ICSI - going to Reprofit, Czech Republic 10/09/08 (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - donor EC 15/09/08*Tracymohair*2nd IVF - Lister - due to start stimming 10/09/08 *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - currently stimming - EC ??/09/08
*Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural m/c 21.6.08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali May*
1st IVF - May/June 2008 - tested negative  *Ally1973*
1st IVF - June/July '08 - cancelled after 20 days of stimming  - seeing Lister September for next tx end October 2008*Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *Droogie (Heather)*
1st ICSI after TESA/TESE - 3 eggs - one embie transferred 18/07/08 - tested negative 03/07/08 *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*1st ICSI - July '08 - cancelled due to poor response  - try again October 2008 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*1st IVF -Turkey - PGD for translocated gene - tested negative 18/03/08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Jal*1st ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response July '08  - follow-up 01/09/08 - starting again next cycle *Lainey-Lou*3rd IVF - SP - tested negative 01/07/08  *Latestarter*2nd ICSI - Lister - cancelled due to poor response 09/07/08  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*6th IVF - Care Nottingham - cancelled due to poor response  - trying again September '08 with SP *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*5th IVF - 15 eggs - 6 fertilised - tested negative 07/08  - had adoption meeting/has monitoring cycle at ARGC 08/08 *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Ophelia*8th ICSI - Jinemed - one immature egg failed to fertilise  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Siheilwli*3rd cycle - ICSI - no fertilisation - converted to FET but tested negative April '08  *Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Abdncarol*  on 1st IVF - Aberdeen - first scan ??/08/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - tested positive 13/08/08*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Emmachoc*  after FET - due 07/10/08*Inconceivable*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - 3 transferred - tested positive 20/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 09/09/08 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - 1st scan ??/08/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Snic*  on 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - 1st scan ??/05/08 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine*  on 3rd ICSI - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th after 4th ICSI*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There are SO many things I want adult versions of! Sleepsuits for instance - why do we not have adult pyjamas with feet attached? Eh? And yeah, a bouncer would be COOL.

You'll have that baby Steph - all that effort is about to pay off!

Look at how many preggers and babies we've got! It's all going rather well, stats wise - never let doctors tell us we have a slim chance! Any of us have any stats experience? Who can go through that list and work out what our chances have been collectively?

Then we could give people the real picture rather than the doom and gloom of 5% chances.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me butting in!

Popsi - so glad you've finally got a date for the SW visit! Bet you've already got a long list of questions!
You must be really excited. Bumped into scouse at the clinic last week, so we had quick chat when we realised who we were!   

Tracey - have just done my last menopur jab tonight - i was also on 6amps of menopur, and yes, what a faff - trying to get that syringe filled - why can't it be ready mixed! i always numb the area with an ice pack just before jabbing and so never felt a thing! Good luck with the jabbing. I also took the pill for a month before tx. Seems a bit mad taking the pill when you're having ivf tx doesn't it!  

Oh well, my 3 follies have continued to grow so i've decided not to cancel tx and so EC on Friday! I just hope there's an egg in each of them    - the embryologist won't be happy though, as i think they usually like a minimum of 5.

Anyone watch that programme about 'breast milk' tonight? I'm just watching it on S4C - think i'll have to turn it over though. Adults drinking breast milk that they buy from a local 'breast milk bank' !!! Yes, it's america. 

Moth x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Moth - Great news on your three juicy follies   

Tracey - Fab news on your antral count - I'm predicting 7 eggs    I would echo what the other ladies have said...mixing menopur in the toilets will be hard and you can't premix it either.  I would either do it before or after you go out.  Good luck     When's your first stimms scan?

Mira -    Don't feel down hun about the BF - you did it for over two months so you've given Robert a fantastic start in life.  If you're coming down with lots of little illnesses whilst you're doing it, it's no good to either of you.  Don't they say Happy Mum = Happy Baby.  If I'm honest BF is the thing I'm dreading the most as everyone says it's so hard.  To have done two months is fantastic...if I get that far I'll be happy  

Laura - Glad you're keeping yourself occupied with letters of complaint    What did you have for lunch in the end?

Popsi - Wow, it's all happening now.  Good luck for the SW visit   

Ally - Have a great time in St Tropez...will you have a St Tropez before you go?  Make sure you drink lots of womb juice  

Steph - Good luck for the flight/trip over to Brno   

Right, I think I've managed personals for those who posted yesterday....sorry to those I've missed off.

Antenatal check went OK yesterday.  Put on another kilo since my last weigh in two weeks ago    Am now on weekly check ups    Should get a scan at 38 or 39 weeks just to check how big the baby is.  Am still in denial about the whole birth thing...I just want to wake up one morning and see that the stork has delivered the baby  

 to you all xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, I can understand denial! You'll get through it! Hopefully with an epidural... Don't let them tell you there's some spurious bonding benefit to the pain - there bloody well isn't!   

Still, once it's done it's done - and at the end you'll have your gorgeous tiny tyrant!

Blimey - this ear infection's AGONY. Never had one before...not nice! Off to the quack's yet again this morning.  

When's your actual due date?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

2nd October!!

Hope the doc gives you some strong anit-b's.  Ear infetions are grim  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Apparently anti-Bs don't work on ear infections! I have to sit it out. It's funny, but I rarely get anything when I go to the doc's these days. Is that NHS policy now?

The nurse said on the phone it sounded like a virus and would go in the next 48 hours - hopefully it will! I reckon the weather doesn't help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

You'll have to numb the pain with some red wine    Seriously though, I hope the pain eases soon.  I used to get loads as a child and they were horrible.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all! 

Juicy - I am in panic - no one told me that the cetrotide had to be done an hour away from the menopur - I used to just jab both in at same time (almost to get out of the way) and I did that whenever I wanted - could have been any time between 7-9pm. Why does it have to be spaced? And when are you supposed to do it?  

Millionaire - yes felt very sorry for her - obviously so very lonely - seemed much happier behind the bar and OMG that house - looked bigger than Kensington Palace!!!! I did feel for her having such a disfunctional son but dont think that her point about a commuinity centre being around woudl have stopped him get into heroin would have helped, could she not have forked out for some activities for him But to be fair I did feel for her and thought it was great that she gave so much away x

Tracey - mmm not sure about the loos either! Mind you if you achieve it let us know and we will be very impressed - maybe take your cold drink to the loo with you to numb the area before you jab! I bet you do!! Hoping that I dont see Joan collins as if I do I am in the wrong part of town!!!! We will be taking sarnies from the boulangerie to the beach for lunch! Good luck tonight - it really is not too bad x

Steph - you are a bleedin superstar - really you are! There you are about to go off to Repro and you still take time to update the list!   Thinking of you....

Mir - dont worry about the breast milk prog - they were all concieted idiots and were doing it for their own gratification NOT their babies wellbeing!!

Emma - denial is a wonderful thing - think about it when you have to! Anyway my friends friends mums friends daughter's baby was delivered by a stork, so it does happen   

A xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Shelly - You can get all those tests done at the Lister - not sure how much they would cost.  Mira had hers done there so am sure she'll be along soon to advise soon  

Ally - I always did my Menopur and Centrotide together and my doc preferred me to do mine in the morning.  When I had a stimms scan I would wait until after that before injecting....infact, the nurses at the clinic would do it for me and they just did the Menopur and Centrotide one after each other.  I wouldn't worry, different clinics like things done differently.

Just eaten a 100gm bar of chocolate in about 5 mins - I hardly came up for air    

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Shelley

I think your dr can prescribe the primolut n. In terms of the tests you could wait until you visit the lister but this will delay things and it would be good to have the results so that you can make the most of  your appointment which is not cheap!! So maybe first stop see what you can get done by GP (they may send you to local hospital for bloods) and if they are not able to help you/ direct you to somewhere local to have these done, then maybe speak to the Lister and see if you can come in for tests prior to appointment (they can do all but they will cost so maybe do as many as poss with GP)? I would stick with the Lister appointment initially, you can decide which clinic you woudl like to go with once you have spoken to them and at least they may be able to help you get the preliminary tests done even if you do decide to go with Jinemed (who are meant to be excellent!).

Hope that helps x 

Emma - love the fact that someone else devours choc like that


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Shelly - hum - it seems like a bit of a mountain to climb, huh? 

The AMH isn't done at many places - mine was at the Lister as I was a patient there at the time. Because you already are paying for a consultation there you might as well have the AMH there, which means asking them to prescribe you the Primulut or something similar to bring on a bleed and then going in for your AMH. They can do your scan for the antral follicle count, but I remember they don't really do them, as I asked them for one. I ended up paying £57 for the AMH at the Lister, plus £135 for the antrals at my local clinic.

All the other bloods were done for me by my GP - better make and appointment and ask yours if they'll do yours.

Ally - I always did my Menopur and Cetrotide at the same time, too, and the nurses at the Jinemed gave me them at the same time also. I don't see how taking them an hour apart could make any difference!

Emma - ouch, poor you if you got this ear thing lots as a kid. I can't eat comfortably - most distressing!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ooohh Miranda - that ear thingy sounds painful. I had an ear infection (ended with perforated ear drum) a few years ago and I was in agony, i was virtually screaming down the phone to NHS Direct, could hardly talk. I agree with Em - red wine is probably the answer (whatever the question generally).

100g bar of chocolate?! Pah! Lightweights! I did 200g in one sitting the other night. I did feel very very sick afterwards (and felt crap all the following day too.)

Ally - Monte Carlo? Get you. Seriously, that sounds fab, and just what you need after the time you've had. I hope you have a wonderful time hon, can't wait to hear all about it.

Shelly - like Miranda says, it must feel like a load of hoops to jump through before you even decide where you are going to have tx. But I guess the test results will be needed for wherever you go anyway. I too would start with the gP to see what you can get done for free. 

Well, my parents arrived last night and he's driving me up the wall already, but we're coping. I promised  DP I'd take him to the pub for a couple when I pick him up from work to fortify him! They're not that bad really, and I feel terrible for being so horrible about them as I do love them, and I know they love me, so I'm very lucky. But he still drives me mad. He was complaining about the fact we hadn't put a nightlight in their bedroom last night - apparently it was 'ridiculously dark' and he couldn't find the door when he went to the bathroom. Dorr, that's what its like in the country!

My collies are back though!!! Lovely lovely girls. My springer spaniel is delighted too - he hated being an only dog, albeit briefly.

The countdown for the SKY man coming on sunday is on.....(3 days!!!!) I'm reading far too many books at the moment, and having far too much sex. DP's strangely not bothered about no tv....

Laura - you still in bed? I hope so, young lady!! I hope the pain has eased up a bit. Did you see jeremy Kyle this morning? He's my guilty pleasure - I work from home so watch him while I check my emails in the morning. I know its awful, but it makes me feel better about myself and my life when I see some of the people on there.

love to you all,
jo xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello all,

Shelly - My GP did all my bloods except the AMH which I ended up having at Jinemed when I went.  

Jo - Too much sex!!!!?   You do know I haven't had sex since April!! Maybe cancel that tv man!?    Yes I do watch JK in the morning, makes me feel sophisticated!

Mir - Oh nasty, never had one but my nephew did when I looked after him once.... he made alot of noise!!

Emma - Take the drugs!! 

Well I seem to have pulled a muscle under my ribs, did it a couple of weeks ago but sneezed this morning and its returned, in agony everytime I move. Waiting in for the man who is servicing my electric meter... wish he'd come soon want a nap before touch of frost at 4pm!

XXXX


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I am a poor responder myself with high FSH -10.5 and low AMH 5.8. Ive got an appt with the Lister for the 18/9.

Can anyone tell me which day you are supposed to do the antral follicle count scan?.  is it the D3 of your cyle?  
and why do you do it?


I want to ask the Lister if they would do this for me but hvnt got clue what their charges are?  


any advice is appreciated.

Sasha
xx

p.s. currently considering Jinmed. But being the for 17 days is not easy due to work commitments? is it worth it?.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Sasha!

Firstly, your FSH isn't THAT high - some clinics say 10 is the cut-off, others say 15. And your AMH is higher than mine was! So, so far so good.

It's day 3 for the antrals, yes, but the Lister told me they didn't do them - they saw no need when they had AMH and FSH results. Go figure - I'd rather have the full picture myself.

The reason I think it's worth taking the time to go to the Jinemed is that you switch off from work, relax, have a holiday with plenty of sleep and lovely food and it's a good environment to get pregnant in. Added to that is that the cycle will cost you the same or less as the Lister, but you get a holiday out of it too!

I paid £135 at my local clinic for an antral count, though it didn't seem very expertly done!

Have you had a cycle before? Because you won't know if you are a poor responder till you do - it's all guesswork really!

Laura - have you ever cracked a rib before? I remember when I got a certain size in pregnancy it pushed on an old fracture and felt just like a muscle strain.

Jo - what did NHS Direct tell you to do? My nurse told me to just wait it out!
The sex and books sounds like bliss! You can catch up on the essential programmes online, after all...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir -No not as far as I know, did go to GP couple of weeks ago when first had it and she said its prob things just being pushed up... but I don't think so as I've obviously 'damaged' whatever it was again when I sneezed this morning. Meant to going out for dinner tonight but not sure I can sit for long enough.    You on the wine yet?

Sasha - I couldn't fault Jinemed.. maybe have a nose over at the thread and talk to some of the girls who are there at the moment?

Off to do the onlne tesco shop... first time... should be exciting!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - having a dry night tonight! It's a rare thing, but I'll stick to the squash!

How did you get on with Tesco Online? I failed miserably - got as far as the shopping list and crashed and burned.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've done a list... just gonna get tim to have a nose through as I may have just ordered sweets and tasty things for me!   Then gonna order... how exciting!

Just sneezed and hurt my ribs again..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try going to checkout - just in case. That's where my attempt failed!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in to say .. mir sorry you have bad ear.. its horrible, dont suffer too long go back to docs if its bad   

laura . . sorry to hear your rib is bad, take it easy on, good luck to mir and laura for checkouts at tesco !!!

steph.. you must be there now  

lots of love to everyone else .. sorry i useless with personals at moment head up   a bit 

love Andrea xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mir - Done it! Just have to see what arrives on saturday!  I spent a fortune but then tim has been doing the shopping for weeks and isn't very good... so all stocked up on essentials like cleaning stuff, tea bags and of course cake!  

Hiya POps!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whatever did we do without the internet?

Hey Andrea! Feeling positive about the adoption process?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hey girls .. i am ok.. excited, nervous and   lol.. if i like this now imagine what i be like as time goes on lol

i agree what did we do without internet .. i could not cope !!!! i buy everything from there, research everything on here and run my business from it .. it is my LIFE


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll be catatonic with excitement!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- sounds like you hae enough for a stockpile


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim bless him buys dinners but no normal stocks for the cupboards if you know what I mean so had to buy everything! And got it being delivered on SAt so he can put it all away!  

Pops - Wil be so exciting.. I've always fancied adoption myself ... always planned to adot a disabled child one day.. not sure I'll have room now unless Jo wins the lotto and buys me that house she promised!  

As for life without the net... well I can't even think about it. A crazy thought I will wipe from my mind or I will ahve nightmares... I break into a sweat if my braodband goes down for a day!

Had long soak in bath now off to read in bed..

Night chicks.

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a very quickie as shattered and is late here - just wanted you to know I got here safely  - off to the clinic in the morning to meet the doc and get some  frozen - will write a longer post tomorrow to let you know how I get on hopefully!

(if I can get online OK - had trouble today in this (very nice) apartment but got there in the end - I am so hopeless with PCs and Windows, being used to using a Mac!  )

Love to all,

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahh Steph - glad you are there safe and sound - big day for DH tomorrow - best of luck with that   

Hope you settle in and get your PC legs soon x Look forward to catching up with you tomorrow x

Tracey - how did the first shot go?? In the loos with a g&t to numb the pain (in more ways than 1)!!?

Night night lovelies x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Steph!

Great you've got there safely and the apartment is nice.

Good luck for getting top rate swimmers!

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph-glad to hear that you're there safely, good luck for today


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home.................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155766.new#new


----------

